#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-23
<salih-emin> simosx, εδώ ?
<salih-emin> simosx, ?
<simosx> salih-emin, pong
<salih-emin> χαχααχχα
<salih-emin> για μισο να σου δείξω κάτι
<salih-emin> η παρθενική μου εμφάνιση https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/doctorandroid.salih-emin
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> έτσι απλά το έφτιαξα για να δωκιμάσω την όλη διαδικασία build, deploy and publish
<simosx> ;-)
<salih-emin> proof of consept :D
<simosx> το έφτιαξες με Ubuntu SDK ή με το online wizard;
<salih-emin> με το Ubuntu SDK
<salih-emin> 1-2 λεπτά μου πήρε :P
<simosx> μισό να το δοκιμάσω.
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> έχει bug :)
<simosx> δηλ;
<salih-emin> ανοιγεις την εφαρμογή
<salih-emin> και όταν πατάς να διαβάσεις ένα άρθρο
<salih-emin> αντι να στο δείχνει μεσα στην εφαρμογή
<salih-emin> ανοιγει εξωτερικά στον browser του ubuntu
<salih-emin> :) ak;oma den ;exv mpei sta baueia toy HTML/QML αλλα λογικά διορθώνεται
<simosx> οκ, μισό
<simosx> ίσως χρειάζεται να προσθέσεις το flag "--fullscreen" στην Exec.
<salih-emin> λες ε
<simosx> οπότε, το Exec να γίνει: Exec=webapp-container --store-session-cookies --enable-addressbar --enable-back-forward --fullscreen   ..τα υπόλοιπα..
<salih-emin> θα το δοκιμάσω στο σπίτι που έχω και τον κώδικα
<salih-emin> simosx, υπάρχει εκτενές documentation για δημιουργία webapps για το Ubuntu Touch ?
<salih-emin> η ακόμα τα φτιάχνουν ?
<simosx> δοκίμασα τις αλλαγές που ανέφερα παραπάνω στην εφαρμογή σου, και είδα ότι ακόμα και τότε ανοίγει web browser όταν πατάς τους συνδέσμους της εφαρμογής.
<simosx> πιστεύω ότι είναι κάτι με το website.
<salih-emin> να βγάλω λες το */?m=1
<simosx> υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση και ίσως το πιο απλό είναι να δει κανείς τον κώδικα από άλλες παραπλήσιες εφαρμογές. Είναι στο /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ στο κινητό.
<salih-emin> που είναι mobile έκδοση
<salih-emin> και να αφήσω το domain να αποφασίσει ?
<salih-emin> για το τι θα προβάλει ?
<salih-emin> domain= http://doctorandroid.gr
<simosx> το βρήκα.
<simosx> ο σύνδεσμος είναι www.doctorandroid.gr αντί για doctorandroid.gr.
<simosx> salih-emin, η γραμμή Exec πρέπει να γίνει:     Exec=webapp-container --store-session-cookies --enable-addressbar --enable-back-forward --fullscreen --webappUrlPatterns=https?://www.doctorandroid.gr/* http://www.doctorandroid.gr/?m=1
<salih-emin> α μάλιστα....
<salih-emin> εκεί πρέπει να έγινε η πατατα
<salih-emin> οκ
<simosx> υπάρχει mod_rewrite οπότε όταν πας για σκέτο doctorandroid.gr, σε αλλάζει σε www.doctorandroid.gr που δεν ταιριάζει στο UrlPattern.
<salih-emin> σωστα
<salih-emin> χεχε
<salih-emin> να μια δικαιολογία να στείλω νεα έκδοση απο 0.1 σε 0.2 :P
<simosx> οπότε, μπορεί να γίνει πιο ανοικτό το UrlPattern ή να βάλεις με το www... ώστε να ταιριάζει.
<salih-emin> πως το λένε .... μπήκαμε στον χωρό θα χωρέψουμε
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<simosx> στις ρυθμίσεις έβαλες το license να είναι proprietary. αυτό αλλάζει από το ubuntu.com όταν κάνεις publish την εφαρμογή.
<simosx> από εκεί και μετά είναι εύκολο να φτιαχτούν τέτοιες εφαρμογές για αρκετούς δικτυακούς τόπους.
<salih-emin> ουπς !
<salih-emin> proprietary !!!
<salih-emin> XAXAXAXAX
<salih-emin> πω... ούτε καν το προσεξα...
<salih-emin> θα φτιάξω ένα και για την κονότητα Ubuntu, το webchat ισως :)
<salih-emin> simosx, πρίν 2 μέρες έκανα μια επικεροποίηση του https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<salih-emin> διότι ήτ«αν πολύ παλιό
<salih-emin> φαντάσου οτι ακόμα μηλούσε για "Human" theme
<salih-emin> και "χρώματα του καφέ και πορτοκαλί"
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> ακόμα δεν έχω τελειώσει τις διορθώσεις
<salih-emin> αλλά μεγάλο κομματι έχει τελειώσει
<salih-emin> φυσικά χρειάζεται και προσθήκες όωπς έχει και το αγγλικόι για το Ubuntu Τοθψη p.x.
<salih-emin> ubuntu touch p.x.*
<salih-emin> αλλα θα τα βάλω εν καιρω
<simosx> είναι καλό κείμενο.
<simosx> αναφέρει ακόμα και το ιστορικό των εκδόσεων, κτλ.
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2898148/meet-sirius-the-open-source-siri-clone-that-runs-on-ubuntu.html
<simosx> salih-emin, από τη στιγμή που πολλά γίνονται μέσω webapp, τότε θα μπαίνουν εύκολα και σε Ubuntu.
<simosx> στο https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/photofunia.vinzjobard έχει την εφαρμογή photofunia που μπορείς εύκολα με επεξεργασία εικόνας να βάλεις δικά σου σε φωτογραφίες. Έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον.
<simosx> (οκ, το Sirious δεν είναι webapp, θέλει μεταγλώττιση sphinx και λοιπά, οπότε παίζει αγγλικά για speech to text)
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> :)
<marina_tasouli> geia sas!
<marina_tasouli> thelw thn vohtheia sas :/
<Junka> geia sou
<kerato> thn ediwkses
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Go η νέα γλώσσα προγραμματισμού της Google <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326059#p326059>
<Junka> nomizeis
<simosx> https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/mobileingr-pfy.simosx
<LoganL> spera
<harispc> Hi
<harispc> Έχουμε φασαρία τώρα?
<salih-emin> xaxaxa
<salih-emin> θες ε ?
<salih-emin> χααχαχ
<salih-emin> τώρα δεν μπορώ ...
<salih-emin> φτιάχνω την πρώτη υπεργ@$#%
<salih-emin> εφαρμογή μου για το Ubuntu Phone OS η
<salih-emin> harispc,
<salih-emin> :P
<salih-emin> simosx, ping
<salih-emin> σου ήρθε update ?
<simosx> salih-emin, ναι ήρθε.
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxax
<salih-emin> νταξ μονο το εικονίδιο άλλαξα
<salih-emin> τώρα δουλευω σε αυτά που μου ειπες
<salih-emin> το documentation ειναι φτωχό
<simosx> απλά αλλάζεις την εντολή για το exec και αυτό ήταν.
<simosx> ακόμα, είναι καλό να βάλεις ένα στιγμιότυπο.
<salih-emin> μπράβο !
<salih-emin> και ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω γιαυτό
<salih-emin> το στιγμιότυπο πως το λαμβανουμε ?
<salih-emin> είχες δώσει κάποια στιγμή μια εντολή
<salih-emin> για να το googlαρω
<salih-emin> ok phablet-screenshot
<salih-emin> το βρήκα
<salih-emin> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<salih-emin> σημερα μου κάνει νερά το SDK
<salih-emin> δεν βλέπει το κινητό με τίποτα
<salih-emin> ούτε και τρέχει ο emulator
<salih-emin> ίσως να φταίει το οτι είμαι σε κανάλι devel/proposed και έπεσα σε bug
<salih-emin> μάλλον πρέπει να πάω στο κανάλι BQ
<salih-emin> για να έχω τουλάχιστον την ίδια έκδοση με αυτήν που κυκλοφορεί στην αγορα
<salih-emin> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/
<salih-emin> simosx, θα φτιάξω το webchat του Ubuntu-gr σε εφαρμογη για το ubuntu κινητό
<salih-emin> να ανεβάσω τον κώδικα στο github του Ubuntu-gr ?
<simosx> salih-emin, ναι, είναι καλή ιδέα.
<harispc> hi
<salih-emin> harispc, γεια σου
<harispc> exoyme fasaria shmeraq
<harispc> *Εχουμε φασαρια σημερας
<salih-emin> harispc, μπα
<harispc> θα κανουμε φασαρια σημερα?? ηταν ωραια προχθες με τα win10 που λεγαμε και ολα 'υτα
<salih-emin> χαχααχα
<salih-emin> δεν ξέρω έχω δουλίτσα
<salih-emin> αν έχετε καμιά ιδέα για συζήτηση πειτε
<harispc> οκ
<salih-emin> ποιος απο εσας ηταν dev ?
<testingweb> test
<harispc> τι dev?
<salih-emin> web
<salih-emin> με γνώσεις HTML/JS
<cuda> yooo einai katneis edw?
<cuda> kaneis*
<salih-emin> ναι chek2fire
<salih-emin> ναι Guest8363
<salih-emin> cuda η Guest8363
<Guest8363> exw apelpistei prospathwntas na valw drivers tis nvidia
<salih-emin> δεν εισαι ο μόνος
<salih-emin> σε μισει η Nvidia απλά πράγματα
<salih-emin> :D
<Guest8363> auto akrivws skeftomoun
<salih-emin> έτσι είναι
<salih-emin> τα πράγματα φυσικά θα αλλάξουν
<Guest8363> dn vgazw akri online. o kathenas leei alla
<salih-emin> θέλει δεν θέλει
<salih-emin> Guest8363, ΜΟΝΟ η Nvidia μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει
<salih-emin> κάνενας
<salih-emin> δικός της driver είναι
<salih-emin> αυτή ξέρει
<Guest8363> η nvidia λεει ανοησιες
<salih-emin> όλοι εμείς παλεύουμε να βοηθάμε για τις δικές τις μ@#$%^
<Guest8363> σου λεει βγαλτα περα μονο σου
<Guest8363> στα 12,04 τα ειχα καταφερει πριν κανα χρονο με την cuda 6 και έπαιξε. τωρα με την 7 σε 14,04 δεν. δεν...
<Guest8363> κανα τιπ παιζει η μπα;
<TestingWebapp> δοκιμή webapp
<TestingWebapp> ωραία
<TestingWebapp> σε λίγο θα έχουμε και εφαρμογή webchat για το Ubuntu Phone :P
<TestingWebapp> αντε συνεχίζω ως salih-emin
<TestingWebapp> out
<salih-emin> ωραία πάει και αυτό
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> Guest8363, στο θέμα σου
<salih-emin> η κάρτα σου είναι ακόμα σε υποστήρηξη ?
<salih-emin> απο την Nvidia ?
<salih-emin> εαν χρειάζεσαι CUDA θα πρέπει να πας πάλι πίσω σε 12.04
<salih-emin> όυτως η αλλιώς ακόμα υποστηρίζεται
<salih-emin> μέχρι το 2017
<Guest8363> tn GT 525M exw
<salih-emin> έχει ψωμί ακόμα
<salih-emin> GT 525M ? αυτή αν εγκαταστήσεις την nvidia-331
<Guest8363> υποστηριζεται λογικα
<salih-emin> δουλεύει ρε συ
<Guest8363> ΑΝ μπει ο driver και δεν μου τα κανει όλα μα όλα πουτ@@@.
<Guest8363> εχω φτασει μέχρι το σημείο που τον έχω βάλει αλλά μετά στο login screen είναι 640*480 και ακόμα κι αν βαζω κωδικό δεν ανοιγει
<Guest8363> λγκ ειναι κάποιο conf που δεν ειναι σωστό
<salih-emin> μάλιστα
<Guest8363> αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα ποιο απο ολα
<salih-emin> ωραία
<salih-emin> όταν σου λεει
<salih-emin> κάτι τέτοι
<salih-emin> τέτοι
<salih-emin> εχει κουμπι για rebuild ?
<Guest8363> στην αρχική οθόνη; δεν είδα κάτι να ειμαι ειλικρινής
<LoganL> τρωω vfs kernel panic έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα ?
<LoganL>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-310-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.8GB, 58.9% free ** Disk: Total: 176.4GB, 24.0% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 2
<LoganL> d 2h 12m 53s **
<LoganL> λαθος
<salih-emin> Guest8363, θέλει υπομονή
<salih-emin> και προσοχή τα μηνύματα
<salih-emin> LoganL,
<salih-emin> έχεις το μηνυμα ?
<LoganL> salih-emin, δεν το έχω όλο αλλά λέει : vfs unable to mount root fs
<salih-emin> τι έκανες ρε ?
<LoganL> το κωλο vbox
<salih-emin> xaaxaxaxax
<LoganL> :)
<salih-emin> σε Vbox το τρώς ?
<LoganL> 2 φορά μου τα κάνει σκατά
<salih-emin> εννοω το kernel panic σε Vbox ?
<salih-emin> μεσα ?
<LoganL> το γνωρίζω σε βάθος :P
<LoganL> όχι
<LoganL> το arch
<LoganL> είμαι dual boot
<salih-emin> το arch σου κάνει kernel panic ?
<LoganL> nai
<salih-emin> ρε απαταιώνα
<LoganL> :)
<salih-emin> ρε τρισμέγιστο troll
<LoganL> :D
<salih-emin> ρε κολώνεις να ρωτήσεις στο IRC του Arch ?
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχ
<salih-emin> kai ;erxesai edv e atimo pl;asam ?
<LoganL> θα με φάνε εκει πέρα
<salih-emin> φτιαξτο μονος σου.
<LoganL> στο εγγλέζικο
<salih-emin> αυτό δεν ειναι το moto του Arch?
<salih-emin> παρτα τωρα
<LoganL> στο ελληνικό μπορώ να απαντάω στον εαυτο μου
<salih-emin> KISS my Ass
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> ωραίος ρε
<salih-emin> xxaaxxaax
<salih-emin> ρε συ κατσε να δουμε
<salih-emin> τι έγινε
<salih-emin> μισο
<LoganL> θα στείλω στη κανονικαλ να αναθεωρησουν για το μεμπερσιπ σου
<salih-emin> περα απο την πλάκα τωρα... για πες ήρθε κανα update
<LoganL> χΔ
<LoganL> xD
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<LoganL> xaxaax
<LoganL> θα σου πω
<LoganL> είμαι 99% σιγουρος ότι φταίει το vbox
<salih-emin> γιατί ρε συ ?
<Anoniem4l> LoganL mi masas re, thes na rwtisw egw gia sena?
<salih-emin> τι σχέση έχει ?
<harispc> xaxa
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχαχααχ
<harispc> Γεια σας :)
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, ανακυρήσεσαι σε ήρωα
<salih-emin> χάρηκα φίλε
<Anoniem4l> >upgrade
<salih-emin> θα σου φτιάξω και μια ταφόπλακα
<Anoniem4l> giati tafoplaka?
<salih-emin> να [_____________________} με το συμπάθιο
<Anoniem4l> ahahhaaha
<salih-emin> γιατι εισαι νεκρός με το που μπεις εκει μέσα
<LoganL> me tin egkatastasi me twn modules
<salih-emin> ααχχααχ
<salih-emin> ρε συ
<harispc> Παιδια εχουμε φασαρια τωρα :)
<salih-emin> τα moduls απλα δεν θα φώρτοναν
<salih-emin> δεν θα κολούσε το μηχάνημα
<LoganL> είναι η 2 φορά που το κάνει την πρώτη μου σκατεψε τον NetworkManager
<salih-emin> με kernelpanic
<LoganL> Anoniem4l, i tan i paratas
<harispc> Γενικα το Arch ειναι πολυ Unstable
<Anoniem4l> mia euthia einai more pws kanete etsi
<LoganL> σαν τι Update να ηρθε
<LoganL> ?
<Anoniem4l> apla boukareis kai rwtas
<harispc> Δοκίμασε την NVIDIA σε καμία πιο Stable διανομή
<LoganL> harispc, μια χαρά stable είναι
<harispc> εε νταξει
<harispc> Rolling Distro
<harispc> Ειναι. Εγω στο εχω σε VM δεν εχω θεματα, αλλα δεν ξερω λογω του οτι αναβαθμιζεται συχνα μπορει να εχει ασυμβαγτοτητες με τους drivers της Nvidia
<LoganL> poy kolaei i nvidia
<LoganL> amd exc
<LoganL> exv
<salih-emin> rolling my ass.... δεν γίνεται ρε παιδια να είναι και stable
<harispc> Για Nvidia δεν λεγατε πριν?
<LoganL> έχω
<salih-emin> απλά πραγματα
<salih-emin> harispc, είσαι σαν τον internet explorer
<harispc> Σορυ αλλα πριν δεν λεγατε για την NVidia
<salih-emin> καλώς τον
<salih-emin> χαχαχα
<harispc> Internet ExploDer
<salih-emin> παει αυτο
<cudaGT525M> τι παει;
<salih-emin> αααα
<cudaGT525M> πουθενα δεν πηγε
<salih-emin> εδω εισαι ρε ?
<salih-emin> χαχααχ
<harispc> Ιντερνετ Exploder είναι ΟΧΙ Internet Explorer
<salih-emin> νομιζα βγήκες
<Anoniem4l> olo koroidevete to IE alla eksakolouthei na einai to 60% tou kosmou
<cudaGT525M> εδω θα μεινω μεχρι να βγαλω ακρη
<harispc> δυστυχως ναι
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, που το είδες ρε συ αυτο ?
<cudaGT525M> δηλαδη για παντα
<harispc> Ο ΙΕ είναι γύρω στο 50%
<salih-emin> 20% με το ζώρι
<harispc> Λόγω του ότι τα business
<harispc> τον χρησιμοποιουν
<salih-emin> 30 Firefox και 40 Chrome
<harispc> Στο Home Users, το 25% ειναι
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: kapou mou xan steilei link alla to xw xasei twra
<harispc> γενικα ο ΙΕ 11 ειναι καλουρ
<harispc> καλουτσικος, αλλα επρεπε να ειχε βγει το 2009
<harispc> αν ο 11 ειχε βγει το '09-10 τοτε θα ηταν ο καλυτερος
<harispc> Αλλά βγήκε το '13 όπου οι άλλοι Browsers ήταν έτη φωτός μπροστά του
<harispc> εσεις απο πoιον Browser είστε τώρα?
<LoganL> ναι είναι καλουτσικος όταν κατεβάζεις ένα Linux iso και κανεις τη δουλεια σου
<cudaGT525M> FF  nigthly
<Anoniem4l> chromium/firefox
<harispc> Ο Internet Explorer ειναι αριστος για να κατεβαζεις Linux
<cudaGT525M> χαχαχααχ
<harispc> Στο να κατεβαζεις Linux και άλλους Browser αριστευεί
<harispc> Οι μόνες ιστοσελίδες που φορτώνει σωστά είναι το www.mozilla.com και το www.google.com/chrome κτλ
<shadowman> καλησπερα
<harispc> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ: Firefox / Firefox nightly / Chromium
<LoganL> καλησπέρα
<harispc> ηι
<harispc> Hi
<salih-emin> Μονο Firefox παντου
<cudaGT525M> εγω το chrome τον εχω για τα ντοκιμαντερ που βλεπω
<cudaGT525M> ερωτικα κυριως
<shadowman> επιτρεπεται να μπώ κι εγώ στην συζητηση;
<Anoniem4l> maresei idietera to firefox giati den aresei ston jacob appelbaum
<harispc> Εγώ το Chromium λόγω του νεότερου Flash Player
<salih-emin> shadowman,
<Anoniem4l> pragma pou to kanei aksiopistw
<harispc> Μπες @shadowman
<salih-emin> το ρωτάς
<Anoniem4l> -o*
<salih-emin> όρμα
<shadowman> thanks
<LoganL> shadowman, όχι φίλε που πας με την φόρμα
<LoganL> ?
<shadowman> ?
<LoganL> τρολλιν
<salih-emin> LoganL, αστον άνθρωπο ρε
<LoganL> xD
<salih-emin> πες shadowman
<harispc> :P
<shadowman> πάντος και εγώ με firefox δουλευω
<salih-emin> ειναι σταθερή αξία
<shadowman> ακριβώς
<salih-emin> ότι και να έκανα πάντα εκεί επεστρεφα
<harispc> Εγώ Firefox σε Windows, και σε Linux, αλλά χρησιμοποιώ Chromium όταν χρειάζομαι Flash Player
<salih-emin> και μάλιστα για 3 χρόνια ήμουν σε Chrome
<harispc> Εγώ ήμουν 2011-2012-2013 Chrome
<harispc> Αλλά μετά ξανά Firefox
<LoganL> σαν τον φφ δεν έχει
<harispc> agree
<harispc> Και 2007-2011 χρησιμοποιουσα ΙΕ, αλλα τοτε δεν ηξερα απο PC...
<harispc> σε Vista
<Anoniem4l> harispc: poso xronon eisai?
<harispc> μαθητης α'γυμν ειμαι
<harispc> 13 χρονων για την ακριβεια
<Anoniem4l> eixes browser apo 5 xronon?
<harispc> Οχι οι γονεις μου εμπαιναν και κοιτουσα και κατι και εγω
<Anoniem4l> more bravo
<harispc> Τώρα και οι γονείς μου FF
<LoganL> αυτη η νέα γενιά όλο με τα διαόλια ασχολείτε, δεν παίζουν στην αλάνα πια
<harispc> PCs Are Life :D
<Anoniem4l> pane ta alania filtate LoganL
<shadowman> υπάρχουν αλάνες;
<salih-emin> δυστηχώς
<salih-emin> δεν ξέρουν τι χάσανε
<salih-emin> η νέες γενεες
<salih-emin> χάσανε πολυ ωραία πράγματα
<shadowman> <salih-emin> θα συμφονίσω
<harispc> Θυμάμε κάποτε που είχα κάνει σαλάτα τα πάντα στο desktop και δεν ξεκινουσε τπτ απο λειτουργικα ( ειχε vista & ubuntu 10.04 τότε ) και θυμάμε που το έφτιαξα ήταν ή πρώτη φορά που εφτιαξά κάτι τόσο σημαντικό
<LoganL> η φάση είναι κάθε καλοκαίρι να παθένεις φαρρυγκιτιδα μετα την αμπάριζα λόγο της μπομπονέλας
<salih-emin> χααχαχχαχα
<Anoniem4l> xaxaxaxaxaxa
<LoganL> αχχααχχα
<shadowman> χαχαχαχα
<Anoniem4l> egw thimame 10 xronon etrexa sta net na peksw CS
<LoganL> τι μπομπονέλα ρε που το θυμήθηκα
<LoganL> χααχαχαχ
<bugsgounelas> yo
<harispc> hi bugs
<harispc> και o bugs ειναι μαθητης α΄γυμν οπως εμενα στο ιδιο σχολειο μαλιστα
<Anoniem4l> exete psomi akoma
<harispc> και PC ακόμη :)
<LoganL> εγω δεν έχω πσ έχει κερνελ πανικ
<LoganL> :ρ
<harispc> Τα εκανες σαλατα
<harispc> Μισο κανω Restart σε Ubuntu ήμουν Windows τώρα...
<salih-emin> LoganL, καλό format
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> τι το θες ρε το Arch
<LoganL> να σου καεί η εσσπρεσιέρα
<salih-emin> αντε πες μου
<salih-emin> re NikTh
<salih-emin> που είσαι και σε ψάχνω
<NikTh> salih-emin: Καλησπέρα, το κατάλαβα :)
<LoganL> καλησπέρα
<salih-emin> miso
<NikTh> Μου το σφύριξαν G+ και FB :P
<bugsgounelas> 0Π0Ι0Σ ΕΧΕΙ ARCH/GENT00/SLACK ΕΔΩ
<Anoniem4l> pros ti ta caps?
<harispc_> Hi again I am from linux
<bugsgounelas> μην ξανακoυσω την λεξη ubuntu
<harispc_> Ubuntu
<bugsgounelas> εγω απo arch
<bugsgounelas> oλη μερα
<LoganL> Ubuntu
<harispc_> ubuntu
<harispc_> ubuntu
<harispc_> ubuntu
<harispc_> lubuntu
<harispc_> xubuntu
<harispc_> kubuntu
<harispc_> ubuntu mate
<bugsgounelas> ημανασbuntu
<harispc_> ubuntu gnome
<harispc_> linux mint
<harispc_> linux mint kde
<harispc_> linux mint mate
<harispc_> linux mint xfce
<shadowman> xaxaxa
<harispc_> Edubuntu
<harispc_> Scibuntu
<harispc_> Elubuntu
<Anoniem4l> debian
<harispc_> PreciseBuntu
<harispc_> HarBuntu
<harispc_> το τελευταιο δεν κυκλοφορισε ποτε
<harispc_> Το ειχα φτιαξει καποτε, αλλα ηταν βασισμεο σε Ubuntu 8.04
<cudaGT525M> τι κακο εχουν τα ubuntu?
<harispc_> Απο τι Browser είστε αυτή τι στιγμή και από τι OS(αυτ'η τη στιγμη)
<harispc_> μια χαρα OS ειναι
<harispc_> τα ubuntu
<cudaGT525M> λοιπον στο θέμα μου λίγο.
<harispc_> nai pes
<cudaGT525M> υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω σε vm τα ubuntu, να εγκαταστήσω κανονικά cuda toolkti klp και drivers και να παίξει;
<Anoniem4l> axaxaxaa
<cudaGT525M> σε εξωτερικό τα βάζω
<cudaGT525M> απλά δεν ξέρω αν θα δεχτει το driver
<salih-emin> nope
<salih-emin> ξέχνα το
<cudaGT525M> με την καμια;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2540-1: GnuTLS vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2540-1/> || USN-2539-1: Django vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2539-1/>
<harispc_> Γτ δεν βαζεις το NVIDIA Control Center
<salih-emin> το CUDA θελει να ακουμπαει το hardware
<salih-emin> να νιώθει το κορμί του
<cudaGT525M> χαχαα
<salih-emin> όχι σε VM και μαλ$%^&
<Anoniem4l> >one love
<harispc_> Το NVIDIA Settings πως το λενε τελως παντων εχει Drivers
<salih-emin> θες CUDA πας σε 12.04 που σου δούλευε
<harispc_> Αλλα το CUDA ειναι για Winblows μονο
<salih-emin> αλήθεια τι το θες το CUDA
<salih-emin> ?
<cudaGT525M> νοπε
<harispc_> και παλιες εκδοσεις ubuntu
<harispc_> Ναι τι το θες
<cudaGT525M> τι σε νοιαζει εσενα;
<Anoniem4l> kek
<harispc_> Για Convertions υπαρχει και το FFMPEG
<harispc_> Και Ubuntu: http://img.webme.com/pic/a/airfoxbrowser/s.png :D
<shadowman> τι ακριβώς είναι το CUBA;Δέν τρέχει με το wine;
<Anoniem4l> ponesane ta matia mou
<bugsgounelas> εμμ
<Anoniem4l> kai peinasa
<harispc_> CUBA??? CUDA λεγεται !
<bugsgounelas> αν θες games/cad τoτε τι κανεις στoν πιγκoυινo
<harispc_> LibreCAD ειναι καλο σε Lin
<cudaGT525M> τπ τα παρατησα δεν μπορω αλλο
<bugsgounelas> χαρη σε βαρανε και επισης 10 ειμαστε αυριo σχoλειo
<bugsgounelas> ?
<harispc_> nai :P
<bugsgounelas> k
<bugsgounelas> ρε cad ειναι για επαγγελματιες
<harispc_> Και το CUDA τι το θες
<bugsgounelas> ἀν δεν κανoυν δoυλειθα σωστη δεν
<cudaGT525M> θα τα παρατησω ολα και θα παρω mac
<bugsgounelas> αντε γεια
<salih-emin> αχαχαχαχα
<bugsgounelas> ετσι σε θελω
<cudaGT525M> :P
<bugsgounelas> και εγω αυτo θα εκανα αν ειχα $
<bugsgounelas> :P
<salih-emin> δεν πας πουθενα ρε
<salih-emin> και το ξέρεις
<harispc_> FFMPEG βαλε για Convertions
<salih-emin> ειναι αρωστια το Linux
<bugsgounelas> χαρη o,τι να ναι
<harispc_> υπάρχουν και τα Windows 7 υπενθυμιζω
<bugsgounelas> LINUX <3
<bugsgounelas> ΗΑΡΗ ΣΕ ΒΑΡΑΝΕ
<harispc_> Addicted
<salih-emin> στο CUDA τι κάνεις ακτιβώς ?
<harispc_> convet
<cudaGT525M> windows 10 ftw
<salih-emin> deap learning ?
<bugsgounelas> archaκι μoνo ρρ
<harispc_> convert αρχεια
<cudaGT525M> με kernel panic η χωρις τα arch?
<salih-emin> cudaGT525M, απάντα ρε
<Anoniem4l> bugsgounelas: mas to xeis spamarei 10 fores, to idio eleges kai tis proales :)
<harispc_> Ολά τα Windows μετα τα 7 και ολα τα Office μετα το 2007 ειναι για τον ***
<bugsgounelas> θα παω τo gentov σε native τo πασχα -_-
<harispc_> Gentov ετσι?
<bugsgounelas> spammarw ρρ γτ μπoρω και επισης γραφε ελληνικα λελ
<bugsgounelas> *gentoo
<harispc_> Ellhnika (Elladas)
<harispc_> Ενγλιση (Θνιτεδ Στατεσ)
<harispc_> Ενγλιση (Θνιτεδ Κινγδομ)
<Anoniem4l> bugsgounelas: tha grapsw ellhnika otan kaneis disclose to source code tou browser sou pou einai fork apto mozilla kai den exeis diavasei to license, xwris na thelw na prosvalw to filo xarh
<Anoniem4l> :D
<harispc_> www.airfox.sourceforge.net
<harispc_> Δεν ειναι φορκ ακριβως
<NikTh> Εγώ γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι στο sourceforge φιλοξενείται ΜΟΝΟΝ ανοιχτός κώδικας ;
<harispc_> Ειναι βασισμενο στο GeckoFX
<Anoniem4l> den vlepw pouthena to source code
<Anoniem4l> magkes.
<harispc_> υποτιθετε ναι
<harispc_> στο σφ το 70% ειναι closed source
<NikTh> ΓΤΠ το sourceforge τελικά. Γι' αυτό πάνε όλοι github.
<harispc_> Και ο κωδικας υπαρχει
<Anoniem4l> harispc_ link
<harispc_> Στο Microsoft Codeplex
<Anoniem4l> harispc_: kalutera tha htan na to valeis kai sto sf
<harispc_> https://airfox.codeplex.com/SourceControl/latest
<harispc_> Ειναι για παλιοτερη εκδοση του Airfox, αλλα υπαρτχει
<NikTh> Πάντως cudaGT525M  αν την CUDA την θες για Oclhashcat, ξέχασε το. Έτσι για να σε γλυτώσω απ' τον κόπο :P
<cudaGT525M> ty αλλα τα παρατησα
<NikTh> Δεν αναφέρομαι (προσωπικά) στον broswer σας, αλλά στο sourceforge ως υπηρεσία.
<cudaGT525M> θα περασει καιρος για να ξεπερασω το τραυμα. δν ξαναγγιζω bubuntu για κανα χρόνο
<cudaGT525M> ;P
<harispc_> Βαλε ενα Ubuntu 12.04 και βαλε CUDA εκει
<cudaGT525M> κι αυτο κερατο ειναι μην νομιζεις
<NikTh> cudaGT525M: Τι έχεις τώρα , Windows; ποιά έκδοση;
<cudaGT525M> και τοτε παιδευομουν αλλα τλκ δν ξερω πως τα καταφερα. i have no idea what i did there
<cudaGT525M> twra exw win7pro
<harispc_> Βάλε ενα Debian
<salih-emin> ΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> ΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
<salih-emin> debian
<NikTh> 8.1 γιατί όχι;
<salih-emin> άλλος troll
<harispc_> Εγώ έχω Win7 Pro και Ubuntu 14.04
<cudaGT525M> γτ οχι debian παλι;
<harispc_> windows 8 / 8.1 / 10 = γτπ όπως και office 2010 / 2013 + = γτπ
<NikTh> cudaGT525M: Γιατί να έχεις το rootkit εγκατεστημένο;βάλε τουλάχιστον 8.1, εκτος και αν τα έχεις αγοράσει κανονικά.
<harispc_> Debian ειναι πιο σταθερο και απο εναν τεραστιο βραχο
<NikTh> harispc_: Γνώμη σου. ;)
<harispc_> Ειναι σταθερο
<NikTh> Και οι LTS του Ubuntu σταθερές είναι.
<harispc_> Το πιο σταθερο ειναι Windows 7 Enterprise SP1 ή Windows Server 2008 RC2, αλλά μείνει μακριά
<harispc_> Εκει θα εχεις προβληματα αλλα
<cudaGT525M> ποιο rootkit?
<harispc_> της NSA
<NikTh> Δεν ξέρω για Windows server, αλλά Win7 με Win8.1 τεράστια διαφορά , υπέρ των 8.1 φυσικά. Και σε λειτουργίες, απόκριση, πόρους..κλπ.
<harispc_> τα 7αρια ειναι τα καλυτερα
<harispc_> τουλαχιστων στο δικο μου PC
<NikTh> cudaGT525M: Τα έχεις αγοράσει κανονικά, έχεις γνήσιο κλειδί;
<Anoniem4l> afou etsi kai alliws uparxei backdoor se olous tous intel kai alla, opote ti lete?
<harispc_> οχι βεβαια
<harispc_> Σπασμενα τα εχω
<cudaGT525M> μαμα λαπτοπ
<harispc_> τα 7αρια. Το PC ειχε Vista, αλλα τα εσβησα, λογω του οτι Vista=Svista=Vrista και = ΓΤΠ
<NikTh> Anoniem4l: άλλο το backdoor από την Intel και άλλο από τον Daz :P Την Intel την εμπιστευόμαστε (χαχαχαχα)
<harispc_> Toshiba Satellite A300-1mm αν σας ενδιαφερει ειναι το PC
<cudaGT525M> τι backdoor παλι;
<harispc_> Εγώ και απο Daz και Intel επίσης στα Winblows ;P
<NikTh> Καλά, ας μην ανοίξουμε τέτοια συζήτηση τώρα.. θα ξημερώσουμε. Αλλά ο loader του Daz είναι φανερά rootkit. Από εκεί και πέρα το θέμα είναι πόσο τον εμπιστεύεται ο καθένας.
<cudaGT525M> οχι πες ρε παιδι μου
<harispc_> Ο Daz είναι Rootkit τρομερα βαθυ αλλα τι να κανεις
<NikTh> Πρέπει να την κάνω, ο harispc_ φαίνεται να ξέρει, θα σε διαφωτίσει εκείνος.
<cudaGT525M> ειναι dangerous?
<NikTh> Καλό βράδυ σε όλους.
<cudaGT525M> bb
<harispc_> Δεν καταγραφει τι κανεις, αλλα τρεχει οσο εχεις τα Windows το τρεχει
<harispc_> o Δαζ
<cudaGT525M> κι αυτο που λεγατε για intel? τι backdoor και καλα;
<harispc_> Υποτιθεται πως ειναι πληρωμενοι απο της NSA και κατι τετοια
<harispc_> Αλλα ενταξει δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο
<cudaGT525M> για τα ubuntu ειμαστε σίγουροι πως ειναι οκ και αχακαριστα;
<harispc_> ναι (ως στιγμης τουλαχιστων
<harispc_> Λοιπων πες μου
<harispc_> α) Διανομη που θες CUDA, β) Εκδοση της
<harispc_> γ) 32 ή 64bit
<cudaGT525M> πως και γιατι ειμαστε σίγουροι;
<cudaGT525M> αστο ρε το παρατησα λεμε
<cudaGT525M> ευχαριστω παντως
<harispc_> Ρε μην αφησεις το Linuxακι
<cudaGT525M> αυτο  με αφησε πρώτα
<Anoniem4l> den upotithete tipota, einai gnwsto kai tekmiriomeno oti odos uparxei backdoor sto firmware
<harispc_> Τωρα τι θακνεις? Θα ξαναβαλεις Windows
<cudaGT525M> εχω φαει κυριακη και δευτερα γι του λογου του
<cudaGT525M> εχω win σε αλλο πισι
<harispc_> Μην ξεχνάς πως το CUDA δεν υποστηρίζεται για Linux πια
<cudaGT525M> μα τι λες
<cudaGT525M> και τι το χει η nvidia στα downloads?
<cudaGT525M> anoniem41 σε ποιο λες, χαθηκα λιγοοο
<salih-emin> harispc_, είσαι σύγουρος ?
<salih-emin> οτι δεν υποστηρίζεται ?
<harispc_> http://www.r-tutor.com/gpu-computing/cuda-installation/cuda6.5-ubuntu
<harispc_> Αυτο πρεπει να σοτ δουλεψει
<harispc_> Λεω πως εχει σταματησει, γτ στα Windows ειναισ την εκδοση 8, και στο Linux 7 εδω και αρκετο καιρο
<harispc_> Στην ιστοσελίδα NVIDIA βάλε το Local Package
<salih-emin> harispc_, αν σταματούσε τότε γιατί η Nvivia εφτιαξέ αυτό https://developer.nvidia.com/devbox
<cudaGT525M> α πασο ετσι. αυτα παντως τα δοκιμασα. για τον driver δεν ειδα κατι
<salih-emin> για δείτε να σας φύγουν τα μάτια
<salih-emin> αυτό θα είναι το επόμενο PC μου
<cudaGT525M> σιιιιγουρα
<salih-emin> #not
<cudaGT525M> παρε μια bmw καλυτερα
<harispc_> Ξέρω γω
<cudaGT525M> γκομενακια κι ετσι
<harispc_> Δοκιμάσε το Rtutor
<harispc_> Πες μου την καρτα γραφικων σου
<harispc_> Μπορει να σε σωσω
<cudaGT525M> δεν λεει τπτ για το driver λεμε
<harispc_> Θα σου πω απο που να κατεβασεις το Driver
<cudaGT525M> ρε παιδι μου το παρατησα λεμε
<cudaGT525M> gt 525m οριστε
<harispc_> πρώτα βάζεις Driver και μετά CUa
<harispc_> *cuda
<cudaGT525M> ναι το ξερω έτσι πάει να τα βάλει και τρώει φρίκες
<cudaGT525M> αστα να πανε στο καλο
<harispc_> εχεις δοκιμασει http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/270.41.06/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run  ?
<harispc_> Aλλά... γιατί δεν δοκιμάσεις τα Default Repositories
<cudaGT525M> το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο να μπει ο driver. που το καταφερα σε καποια φαση
<cudaGT525M> το θεμα ειναι να μην χαλασει το desktop
<cudaGT525M> τα παντα ολα δοκιμασα
<cudaGT525M> μπαινει ο driver και η που δεν θα ξανανοιξει
<cudaGT525M> η που θα με εχει καρφωμενο στο login screen
<harispc_> sudo apt-get autoremove | sudo apt-get clean | sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade | sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic | sudo apt-get purge nvidia* | sudo apt-get install nvidia-current | sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<harispc_> Ελπίζω να τα δοκίμασες όλα αυτά
<cudaGT525M> οχι
<cudaGT525M> τα περισσοτερα ναι
<cudaGT525M> καλα και μονο στο upgrade δν ξανανοιγει
<harispc_> Δοκίμασε τα όλα με την σειρά που λέω
<harispc_> Γιατί πρώτα θα κάνουμε και ένα Clean
<harispc_> Για να φύγουν τυχώς απομεινάρια
<cudaGT525M> τωρα δεν εχω ubuntu σε πσ με nvidia
<Anoniem4l> http://www.wired.com/2015/03/researchers-uncover-way-hack-bios-undermine-secure-operating-systems
<harispc_> Αν θες Arch+CUDA
<harispc_> Δεν γίνεται επίσημα
<cudaGT525M> λοιπον παιδια ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοηθεια σας και την παρεα σας. την κάνω. ββ
<Giorgos_Kappa> αλοοο
<salih-emin> allo
<Giorgos_Kappa> salih-emin:  τι κάνετε παιδγια?
<salih-emin> καλά
<salih-emin> τώρα ήσυχα
<salih-emin> πρίν είχαμε κόσμο
<Giorgos_Kappa> ουφ εγώ σημερα παιδευόμουν όλο το απόγευμα με έναν εκτυπωτη
<Giorgos_Kappa> :/
<salih-emin> τι εκτυπωτή ?
<Giorgos_Kappa> Κονόμησα που λες έναν Lexmark prevail Pro 705 με μηδεν χρηση
<Giorgos_Kappa> κ μέχρι να δουλέψει στα 14.04 είδα κ έπαθα
<Giorgos_Kappa> κ ακομα έχω πρόβλημα με το scan
<salih-emin> είναι δικτυακός ?
<salih-emin> ή μονο USB ?
<Giorgos_Kappa> usb ethernet wireless
<Giorgos_Kappa> βεβαια εμένα με ενδιαφερει η wireless χρηση
<salih-emin> δοέλψε ?
<Giorgos_Kappa> βρήκα κάτι απαρχαιωμένους drivers στο site της Lexmark για 12.04
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχ
<salih-emin> ρε συ
<Giorgos_Kappa> μόνο μεσω terminal μπορουσαν να ολοκληρώσουν εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> αν ειναι δικτυακος
<salih-emin> το χωνεις στο δίκτυο
<salih-emin> και μετα μέσω browser κανεις τις ρυθμίσεις
<salih-emin> δεν κάνεις εγκατάσταση κανενα driver
<salih-emin> ολοι οι εκτυπωτες που ειναι NET enabled
<salih-emin> τα χώνεις στο δίκυτο και απλά δοτλεύει
<Giorgos_Kappa> salih-emin: επειδή γενικά ειμαι noobας κ κανένα tutorial δεν με κάλυψε ακριβώς σε αυτό που ηθελα
<Giorgos_Kappa> βασικά δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλευαν τα scan μέσω δικτυου
<Giorgos_Kappa> (βασικά κ τώρα distorted βγαινουν
<salih-emin> περιεργο
<salih-emin> εμένα μια χαρα μου έχουν δουλέψει
<Giorgos_Kappa> με το simple scan αυτα
<salih-emin> τα δικτυακα
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> με αυτο
<salih-emin> distored όταν λες
<salih-emin> χαλαμενα ?
<salih-emin> pixelιασμένα >?
<Giorgos_Kappa> salih-emin: το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο lexmark πάντως σε ολα τα ubuntu forum που έψαξα τον χαρακτηρίζει σαν "expensive paperweight for linux" :P
<Giorgos_Kappa> οχι πιξελιασμένα αλλά περισσότερο σαν ripple effect (δλδ κυματιστα πολυ)
<salih-emin> μαλιστα
<Giorgos_Kappa> θα δοκιμάσω κ το xSane
<Giorgos_Kappa> αν κ πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν ειναι το app που κάνει το distortion
<Testwebapp> Test
<Testwebapp> LoganL
<LoganL> nai
<Testwebapp> o sali eimai
<salih-emin> ελα ρε
<salih-emin> εγω ειμαι
<LoganL> έκα
<LoganL> έλα*
<salih-emin> έχω μπει και αποι την εφαρμογή που έφτιαξα
<salih-emin> για το Ubutnu Phone
<LoganL> για το τατς ?
<salih-emin> ναι
<LoganL> ωραίος
<salih-emin> κλαϊν
<LoganL> θες να κάνω κάτι
<LoganL> ;
<salih-emin> βασικά ειναι webapp
<LoganL> τρέχει το webchat του ubuntu
<LoganL> ??
<salih-emin> και μονο ενα link
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> το λινκ παει απευθείας στο webirc του Ubuntu
<salih-emin> εδω μεσα
<LoganL> από emulator η έχεις συσκευη ?
<salih-emin> όχι
<salih-emin> στο Nexus 4
<LoganL> Dualboot ?
<Testwebapp> Nai
<LoganL> και τι λέει ? το τατς
<Testwebapp> MIA xara
<LoganL> λειτουργικότατο ?
<LoganL> για καθεμερινη χρήση ?
<salih-emin> καλό ειναι
<salih-emin> μια χαρα
<salih-emin> για αυτους που δεν έχουν ακουμπίσει Android
<salih-emin> ή χρησιμοποιού 10 εφαρμογές
<salih-emin> και τέλος
<LoganL> arch του έχεις περάσει ?
<salih-emin> ποιανου ρε >
<salih-emin> του Nexus ?
<LoganL> nai
<LoganL> :P
<salih-emin> γιατί να το κάνω αυτο ?
<LoganL> gia tin fasi
<LoganL> πως αλλιως θα είσαι χαρντκορ ?
<Giorgos_Kappa> να βάλει TouchWiz skin στο Ubuntu Touch
<salih-emin> αυτό δεν έχει κανενα νοημα
<Giorgos_Kappa> ΑΥΤΟ ειναι hardcore :P
<salih-emin> ετσι
<LoganL> χαχαχχααχ
<salih-emin> αχαχχαχαχα
<salih-emin> αχχααχαχ
<salih-emin> αυτό ναι
<LoganL> με ρουμποσες
<LoganL> αχαχχα
<LoganL> μακράν το η πιο όμορφη συσκευή που έχω πιάσει το ν4
<Giorgos_Kappa> παιδες την καληνυχτα μου πάω να καώ λίγο στα σόσιαλ πριν κοιμηθω
<Giorgos_Kappa> καλή συνεχεια
<LoganL> καληνύχτα
<salih-emin> αντε την κάνω και εγω
<salih-emin> καληνύζτα
<LoganL> νυχτεν
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-24
<salih-emin> Καλημέρες
<alkisg> Καλημέρα
<salih-emin> πουσε ρε alkisg ;
<salih-emin> χάθηκες
<salih-emin> σε εψαχνε καποιος
<kerato> morning guys
<salih-emin> mornig
<alkisg> Ας μου στείλει mail όποιος θέλει :)
<alkisg> Τι username;
<salih-emin> τι τι username
<alkisg> Τι username είχε αυτός που με έψαχνε...
<salih-emin> ε... αυτος
<salih-emin> 1-0
<salih-emin> XD
<alkisg> Wow... δεν ήξερα ότι μπαίνουν και 5χρονα εδώ μέσα
<salih-emin> δεν βγήκε σωστα
<salih-emin> να παρει
<salih-emin> δεν το έκανα καλα
<alkisg> ΟΚ οκ no worries
<salih-emin> αχχααχχα
<salih-emin> εχει δοκιμάσει κανεις το Ubuntu Phone ?
<salih-emin> η το έχετε βαλεις (αν εχετε Nexus)
<salih-emin> ?
<salih-emin> είναι κανείς εδώ με καλητεχνικές ευαισθησίες και αισθητική ? χριάζομαι εικονίδιο για μια εφαρμογή της κοινότητας εδω
<salih-emin> αυτή που έχω βάλει τώρα δεν μου αρέσει τόσο
<kerato> den psaxneis prwta mipws yparxei kanena CC
<salih-emin> ότι έχω δει μεχρι τώρα είναι... τραγικό
<salih-emin> η εφαρμογή είναι αυτή :https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/ubuntu-gr-irchat.salih-emin
<salih-emin> πως σου φαινεται το εικονίδι ?
<salih-emin> δεν ειναι τραγικό ?
<salih-emin> όταν το εφτιαχνα
<salih-emin> μια χαρα φαινόταν
<salih-emin> όταν όμως το κάνεις εφαρμογή και το δεις.... λες.... wtf σκεφτόμουνα ?
<kerato> evalesk ia semi colon prin kai prepei na to kanw copy paste
<kerato> de me lypasai ka8olou
<salih-emin> https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/ubuntu-gr-irchat.salih-emin
<kerato> nai einai..kapws
<salih-emin> χαχψαχαχαχαχαχαχ
<salih-emin> εμ... είναι
<salih-emin> μου φαίνεται
<salih-emin> σαν κοριτσάκι με κοκαλάκι στα μαλια
<salih-emin> εσένα ?>
<salih-emin> ασχετο δες bug https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1202858 να σου κοπέι η μαγκιά
<lubotu3> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1202858 in squid "restarting squid results in deleting all files in hard-drive (rm -rf /*)" [Urgent,On_qa]
<kerato> einai ligo akompso to synnefaki kai mikro to shmataki tou ub-gr
<kerato> lol
<kerato> There was a bug in steam for linux that also resulted in removal all all files from the root directory due to symlink nonalignment.
<kerato> https://github.com/valvesoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671
<kerato> mallon kati tetoio ein ki edw
<salih-emin> e nai
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2546-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2546-1/> || USN-2545-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2545-1/> || USN-2544-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2544-1/> || USN-2543-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2543-1/> || USN-2542-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www
<George0k00> Ναι, καλημέρα!
<salih-emin> Καλημερα George0k00
<George0k00> Βαρέθηκα να παίζω παιχνίδια με virtualbox σε freedos...
<salih-emin> George0k00, τι παιχνίδια παίζεις ?
<George0k00> Βρήκα έναν προσομοιωτή πτήσης για ένα αεροπλάνο, SU25, το παιχνίδι πρέπει να βγήκε το 1990.
<George0k00> Τα γραφικά βέβαια είναι... εποχιακά
<salih-emin> ε μα και συ
<salih-emin> George0k00, παράτα το
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> το έχει παρατήσει ο χρόνος !
<George0k00> Δεν έχω και πολλές επιλογές για gaming σε ένα netbook, αλλά ναι μετά από μερικές μέρες μόνο το βαρέθηκα.
<George0k00> Δεν νομίζω να το ξαναγγίξω
<salih-emin> gaming.... σε netbook.... σε vbox.... σε linux....
<salih-emin> πόσο βιτσιόζως είσαι ?
<salih-emin> σαρέσει να σε μαστιγώνουν ε ?
<salih-emin> xD
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> γιατί αυτο τιμωρησε ?
<salih-emin> αυτοτιμωρείσαι*
<George0k00> Έτσι πως μου το είπες έσκασα στα γέλια. Δεν είχα τι να κάνω βρε, σε ακραίες καταστάσεις χρειάζεσαι και ακραία μέτρα : )
<salih-emin> xaxaxaxax
<Junka> Windows10>
<salih-emin> 666
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2547-1: Mono vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2547-1/>
<harispc> hi
<salih-emin> γεια σας
<ndrosis> γεια σου salih
<kerato> halo thar
<xeirwn> xairetw to plh8os :)
<salih-emin> γεια !
<xeirwn> oupssss edw eisai ? :)
<ndrosis> γεια
<xeirwn> hehe...kai xereis, den perimena apantisi apo kanena ......
<ndrosis> καλά δεν ζήτησες και δανεικά :-D
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> daneika den zhtaw, alla 8a zhtisw sumboules...
<xeirwn> poios einai o kaluteros tropos na kanw connect apo laptop me win 7,se desktop me linux ?
<ndrosis> samba
<xeirwn> kai pws ginetai h diadikasia ?
<salih-emin> πολυ γενικό και αωριστο
<salih-emin> αυτό που λες
<salih-emin> πες ακριβώς τι θες να κάνεις
<salih-emin> π.χ. θέλω το Win7 να κάνει αυτό και αυτό και το άλλο συνδεδεμένο με το linux
<ndrosis> κανε share ένα φάκελο στο linux και μετά πήγαινε στα win7 και κανε map τον φάκελο
<xeirwn> xmmm.....exw ena desktop me linux freya ston 1o orofo , kai exw ena laptop sto isogeio , kai 8elw apo to isogeio  mesw tou laptop( win 7) , na douleuw ston 1o orofo sto desktop pc( linux freya)
<salih-emin> είδες
<ndrosis> :-(
<xeirwn> alloiws prepei na anebokatebainw sunexeia
<salih-emin> τώρα καλήτερα
<salih-emin> temviewer
<ndrosis> και VNC
<salih-emin> σίγα μην στήσει και ssh tunelling σε port 80
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> βαλε teamviewer και στα δύο
<salih-emin> φτιάξε ενα λογαριασμό
<salih-emin> και άνοιξε
<salih-emin> το teamviewr
<salih-emin> στο mebu υπάρχει μια επιλογή που αν θες το κάνεις
<salih-emin> ρυθμίζεις unattended remote use
<salih-emin> που σημαίνει οτι δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι κοντά στο laptop η το αλλο pc για να επιτεπεις την συνδεση
<xeirwn> nai , alla ean balw teamviwer kai sta duo , shmainei oti gia na epikoinwnhsoun metaksu tous ta duo diaforetika susthmata , prepei na mesolabei panta o server tou teamviwer...kai elega mipws mporw  na kanw to remote control , mono mesw tou dikou mou router
<salih-emin> αυτόματα συνδέεται και βλέπεις την οθόνη
<salih-emin> σιγα ρε συ
<salih-emin> γιατι δεν θες να μεσολαβεί
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> οκ
<salih-emin> τότε καλη τύχη με ρύθμισεις του VNC
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> με το teamvier απλά πατας next next next
<salih-emin> με το VNC ..... εδω θα είμαστε όλο το βράδυ
<xeirwn> ean mporoun metaksu tous  na kanoun connect , giati na prepei dld na mesolabisei enas tritos ?
<salih-emin> :)
<xeirwn> xmmmm
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> καλη τύχη :P
<xeirwn> thx salih :)
<xeirwn> ki h panagia mazu mou eeee ? :)
<salih-emin> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<salih-emin> ξεκίνα το διάβασμα για το VNC
<xeirwn> katalaba..... :(
<xeirwn> thx salih-emin   !
<salih-emin> xeirwn, δες εναλακτικά κατι λιγο πιο ευκολο https://www.nomachine.com/download
<salih-emin> απο VNC
<salih-emin> όχι γελίο σαν το Teamviewer
<salih-emin> αλλά μακράν ευκολότερο
<ndrosis> salih-emin, πολύ καλά τα βίντεο για το github σε ευχαριστώ!!!
<salih-emin> τίποτα
<xeirwn> ok thx....miso na to dw
<ee2455> xeirwn: Επίσης υπάρχει και το x2go.
<salih-emin> ee2455, το x2go δεν υποστηρίζει Gnome 3
<salih-emin> αν θυμάμαι καλα
<salih-emin> νομίζω μονο στο 12.04
<ee2455> salih-emin: Μισό να το ψάξω...
<xeirwn> thx ee2455 , to bazw ki auto sto search
<salih-emin> το X2go βασίζεται στο ίδιο προτόκολο με το nomachine δηλαδή στο nx
<ee2455> Ναι.
<ee2455> Ομως το nomachine v4 νομίζω είναι closed source, σωστά;
<salih-emin> ναι αν θυμάμαι τα μου%^&* το κλεισανε
<salih-emin> νομίζω το 3 κυκλοφορεί και ειναι open
<ee2455> Ναι, αλλά είναι maintained;
<salih-emin> το x2go βασίζεται στο 3
<salih-emin> όσο maintaind είναι το ένα άλλο τόσο είναι και το άλλο
<salih-emin> γιαυτό του είπα η VNC και να ξεκινήσει το διάβασμα
<salih-emin> ή το teamviewer για να κάνει την δουλεια του
<xeirwn> xmmm
<salih-emin> αλλιώς αυτή ειναι η λίστα http://alternativeto.net/software/teamviewer/?license=free
<salih-emin> με τα εναλακτικά στο Teamviewer
<xeirwn> paides katebainw  na faw kati sta grhgora , kai epistrefw
<ee2455> salih-emin: Από το website της NoMachine: «Please note that version 3 of the software has been completely replaced by version 4. NoMachine is not supporting or providing updates for version 3 any longer, except for security fixes to registered customers, according to their subscription plan.»
<salih-emin> ee2455, μαλιστα...
<salih-emin> το παράτησαν
<salih-emin> να δω τι θα κάνουν οι X2go
<ndrosis> για δείτε και αυτό https://code.google.com/p/gitso/
<xeirwn> i am back...
<harispc> Ηι
<xeirwn> geia sou harispc
<LoganL> kalisperen
<ndrosis> καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> kalostous...kalispera
<xeirwn> kserei kapoios apo virtualbox ?
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Ti kamnetai
<kerato> ela re pc_magas
<kerato> edw
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<kerato> ola prima
<kerato> pws paei to blog
<pc_magas> kerato, e otan exw oreksi isws na ksanagraposw kati.
<pc_magas> Vre paides psineste na kanoune ena Ubuntu Phone workshop;
<kerato> 8axei gkomenakia?
<pc_magas> xaxaxaxa
<kerato> 8a eklavw to gelio sou ws oxi
<pc_magas> Ama to valoume na pesaei konta me to django girls
<pc_magas> Gia kapoio logo ston tomea tou IT den einai dimofileis stin gynaikes.
<pc_magas> Kai den kserw to giati.
<pc_magas> Kseretai posoi anipantroi Programmatistes yparxoun.....
<pc_magas> :p
<pc_magas> Kai pali den nomizw na enai asximo na exeis kai mia gynaika synadelfo...
<pc_magas> H gynaika einai alli parousiaston ergasiako xwro.
<LoganL> kerato, itan ontws to gnwsto amixano gelio
<kerato> on a more seirous note anarwtiemai ti antikeinmeniko skopo exoun aftes oi prwtovoulies
<kerato> "koritsia poy grafoun jango"
<kerato> "koritsia poy trexoun debian"
<kerato> pistevw oti to mono pou katafernoun einai na anaparagoun ta stereotypa
<kerato> ta opoia eksarxhs maxontai ypoti8etai
<pc_magas> Pisteuw pws to IT einai to teleutaio propurgio tou stereotypou twn "Androkratoumenwn epaggelmatwn"
<pc_magas> H mhpws kanw la8osq
<pc_magas> H mhpws kanw la8os?*
<kerato> sto mono pou mporei na wfelhsoun einai na pesoun ta merokamata
<kerato> logw aykshshs tou ergatikou dynamikou :p
<kerato> telospantwn sxolasame, trofh gia skepsh
<Giorgos_Kappa> αλοοο
<salih-emin> allo
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-25
<Tassos> Καλημέρα μάγκες! :)
<Spiros78> Καλημερα
<Nikitasbrb> Καλησπέρα! :)
<archbang> kaneis edw?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2548-1: Batik vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2548-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2549-1: libarchive vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2549-1/>
<eiosifidis> Καλησπέρα παίδες. Νέο GNOME 3.16. Δείτε το βίντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxRLa5hTGkg
<eiosifidis> Υπάρχουν ανακοινώσεις και στο http://www.gnome.gr
<salih-emin> eiosifidis,
<salih-emin> εδώ ?
<eiosifidis> salih-emin, τώρα γύρισα
<salih-emin> έλα ρε συ
<salih-emin> είδες FB ?
<eiosifidis> ναι
<eiosifidis> ντάν
<salih-emin> έκανα χαζομάρα καταλάθως απο το tablet
<salih-emin> σορρυ
<eiosifidis> να το πετάξεις
<eiosifidis> :-)
<salih-emin> χααχαχαχ
<salih-emin> ρε πολύ ωραίο έγινε το Gnome
<salih-emin> ένα πράγμα με χαλάει
<salih-emin> Μ'αρεσε το νεο theme
<salih-emin> αυτό το σκούρο
<salih-emin> αλλα ρε συ
<salih-emin> αφήσαν καταμαυρο την πανω μπάρα
<salih-emin> όπως ήταν δηλαδη
<salih-emin> παντου ομιόμορφο το νεο χρώμα
<salih-emin> η πανω μπάρα μαυρη
<salih-emin> τι στο καλό ?
<salih-emin> υπήρχε λόγος που το αφησαν έτσι ?
<D|nA> καλησπέρα θα μπορούσα να κάνω μια λίγο σχετική ερώτηση;
<Anoniem4l> !help
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<D|nA> τάπα, οκ, έχω διαβάσει πως στο systemD θα πρέπει να γινέται restart μετά απο update ακόμα και no kernel update, ισχύει όντως;
<eiosifidis> salih-emin, δεν το έχω δει ακόμα πλήρως να σου πω. Το έχω σε virtual. Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα ξέρω. Μπορεί να αλλάξουν διάφορα μέχρι την .1 που βγαίνει άμεσα.
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> D|nA, ναι
<salih-emin> πρέπει να γίνει επανεκκίνηση γιατί το systemd τρέχει με PID1
<D|nA> μαύρα χάλια δηλαδή..
<salih-emin> θα βρεθεί μια λύση
<D|nA> devuan
<salih-emin> στο desktop δεν έχεις θέμα
<D|nA> δεν εχω μόνο desktop
<salih-emin> στο server ειναι το θέμα
<salih-emin> αλλα μέχρι τότε....
<salih-emin> θα έχουν αλλάξει πολλά
<salih-emin> για κάτσε να δω κάτι
<D|nA> ελπίζω
<salih-emin> και θα σου πω
<salih-emin> D|nA,
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> δεν χρειάζεται τελικά
<salih-emin> απο οτι κατάλαβα το κάνει αυτόματα
<salih-emin> μάλιστα σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε και http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/SystemUpdates/
<salih-emin> offline upgrades με το systemd
<salih-emin> χωρίς επανεκκίνηση
<salih-emin> Nikitasbrb, καλώς τον
<D|nA> ευχαριστώ salih-emin :)
<Nikitasbrb> Hello! :)
<salih-emin> D|nA, γιατί τέτοιο άγχος με το systemd :P
<salih-emin> ?
<D|nA> γιατί έχω home server δε θέλω συχνά reboot
<salih-emin> o.O
<salih-emin> είσαι λίγο.... πως να το πω τώρα... :) to trab;aw apo to mal;i re paid;i moy
<salih-emin> home server ειναι ρε συ
<salih-emin> πόσα update νομίζει λαμβάνει το systemd ?
<salih-emin> 1 τον χρόνο ?
<Nikitasbrb> Να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις; Όταν τελειώσετε βέβαια, αφορά την Ελληνική διάταξη για Ubuntu touch
<salih-emin> ο kernel λαμβάνει πιο συχνα
<salih-emin> Nikitasbrb,
<salih-emin> για πες
<Nikitasbrb> Δεν ξέρω στο Ubuntu touch στο Terminal πως να κάνω edit το /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/KeyboardContainer.qml
<salih-emin> να πάρει
<salih-emin> δεν ειναι ο Simos εδω
<salih-emin> είναι ο υπέυθηνος για το ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο
<Nikitasbrb> κάτι με nano μου είπε
<salih-emin> ααα
<salih-emin> ναι
<salih-emin> το nano είναι εφαρμογή επεξεργασίας κειμένου
<salih-emin> στο τερματικό
<Nikitasbrb> χμμμ οκ οπότε λογικά nano και μετά /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/KeyboardContainer.qml
<Nikitasbrb> οκ κάπως θα το βρω :)
<Nikitasbrb> Τι ώρα θα είναι αύριο εδώ ο Σίμος; γιατί μου είπε να τα πούμε στο IRC αύριο! :)
<salih-emin> ναι ετσι θα το κάνεις
<salih-emin> διαβασε όμως στο internet
<salih-emin> μερικά βασικά πλήκτρα για αποθήκευση
<salih-emin> η έξοδος απο το nano
<salih-emin> για να μην μπερδευτεις
<salih-emin> αφου επεξεργαστείς το αρχεί
<salih-emin> το πως θα αποθηκεύσεις τις αλλαγές σου
<salih-emin> γενικά  έξοδος απο το nano γίνειται
<salih-emin> με
<salih-emin> Ctrl+X
<Nikitasbrb> Οκ θα το δοκιμάσω πάλι σήμερα! :) Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια, θα ψάξω στο internet, απλά δεν ήξερα τι είναι, τώρα τουλάχιστον ξέρω τι να ψάξω! :)
<salih-emin> αν έχεις κάνει αλλαγές θα σε ρωτήσει
<salih-emin> να τα αποθηκέυσεις
<salih-emin> οπότε πατάς Y
<salih-emin> OK !
<Nikitasbrb> α οκ οπότε εκεί μέσα
<Nikitasbrb> μια χαζή ερώτηση... γιατί πρέπει να συνδέσω τον τερματικό του υπολογιστή με του κινητό;; :/ όταν παταω phablet-shell δεν κάνει τίποτα και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα, μετά όλα από το κινητό τα κάνω
<salih-emin> δεν θυμάμαι να σου πω
<salih-emin> γαι μισό να δω και θα σου πω
<Nikitasbrb> ok θα την βρω την άκρη! Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια! :)
<Nikitasbrb> α οκ
<Nikitasbrb> :)
<salih-emin> Nikitasbrb,
<Nikitasbrb> Ναι :)
<salih-emin> το phablet-sell
<salih-emin> σου συνδεει το τερματικό του PC
<salih-emin> στο κινητό
<salih-emin> δηλαδη φέρνει το εσωτερικό του κινητού
<salih-emin> στο τερματικο του υπολογιστή σου
<salih-emin> για μισό να δοκιμάσω λιγο κάτι
<Nikitasbrb> χμμμμ δηλαδή πρέπει να έχω και τα δυο τα τερματικά ανοιχτά πριν πατήσω phablet shell
<salih-emin> οχι
<salih-emin> συνδεδεμένο το κινητο
<salih-emin> ανοιχτή την οθόνη
<salih-emin> και μετα ανοίγεις το τερματικό στο pc
<salih-emin> και δίνεις
<salih-emin> phablet-shell
<salih-emin> και θα συνδεθεί στο εσωτερικό του κινητόυ
<salih-emin> μετα δίνεις nano /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/KeyboardContainer.qml
<salih-emin> επεξεργάζεσαι
<salih-emin> αποθυκεύεις
<salih-emin> και τελείωσες
<Nikitasbrb> οπότε τερματικό στο κινητό δεν ανοίγω καθόλου
<Nikitasbrb> όλα απο το PC τα κάνω
<salih-emin> όχι δεν χρειάζεται
<salih-emin> βολεύει καλήτερα το PC
<Nikitasbrb> οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ, με βοήθησες πολύ! :)
<Nikitasbrb> Θα το κάνω και εαν δεν πετύχω τίποτα θα μιλήσω και αύριο με τον Simo
<salih-emin> ok
<LoganL> kalispera
<salih-emin> LoganL, καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-26
<user5> Καλημέρα Εχω προβλημα ταχύτητα ανοιγματος ιστοσελίδων, Πάνω από 2 min για  Google στο server και καποιοι σταθμοί δεν μπορούν καθόλου streaming.
<user5> Μου είπε ο alkis να ζητήσω βοήθεια από εδώ. Ευχαριστώ
<kerato> xrhsimopoieis tous dns servers tou isp sou?
<kerato> an nai, dokimase aytous tou google
<kerato> https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<kerato> 8.8.8.8 kai 8.8.4.4
<user5> Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά κάποια στιγμή πριν 2 μήνες εδωσε κατα την εκκινηση πολλά σφάλματα (κάτι σαν τις μπλε οθόνες των Windows) Εκανα reboot sto server
<user5> και με 8.8.8.8 τα ίδια
<user5> εξάλλου το 8.8.8.8 το είχε
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326161#p326161>
<Nikitasbrb> Και εγώ εδώ είμαι Simo! :)
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, καλησπέρα!
<Nikitasbrb> Καλησπέρα! :)
<simosx> Οκ, ας δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<salih-emin> ευκαιρία να το κάνω και εγώ... simosx συνέχισε σας παρακολουθω
<Nikitasbrb> Καλημέρα salih-emin
<simosx> Θέλεις να ολοκληρώσεις τη διαδικασία ώστε να μπορείς να γράψεις και ελληνικά (μέχρι να βγει η επίσημη υποστήριξη)
<simosx> salih-emin, μια χαρά ;-)
<Nikitasbrb> Ναι το έχω στο /tmp/ το αρχείο (και σαν φάκελο αλλά και σαν tar.gz)
<simosx> οπότε, αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο Nikitasbrb είχε ζήτημα με την εντολή phablet-shell που δεν λειτουργούσε.
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, κατάφερες να μπεις τώρα με το phablet-shell; Έχει κάποια διαδικασία. salih-emin, εσύ μπαίνεις με την εντολή αυτή στο κινητό;
<Nikitasbrb> όχι εντάξει λειτούργησε, έπρεπε να κάνω για κάποιο λόγο Επαναφορά ρυθμίσεων
<simosx> γενικά, για να τρέξει το phablet-shell, πρέπει 1. να ενεργοποιήσεις το developer mode, 2. να έχεις κάνει unlock την οθόνη του κινητού. 3. (να δώσεις την κωδική φράση για SSH για να αποκρυπτογραφηθεί το κλειδί, αν έχεις βάλει).
<salih-emin> simosx, ναι δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Ίσως επειη εγώ έχω το full stack Ubuntu SDK + Phablet Tools
<Nikitasbrb> Ναι μετά αυτό με το SSH με πήρε ΠΟΛΎ ώρα, αλλά βρήκα ένα άρθρο ότι πρέπει να του δώσω κλειδί
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, προσπαθείς να βάλεις τα αρχεία της ελληνικής υποστήριξης από το github; Αν ναι, τότε μπορείς να πάρεις τα νεότερα αρχεία που είναι στο BZR, και περιλαμβάνουν και predictive typing.
<Nikitasbrb> Ανέβασες κάπου το λινκ;
<simosx> είναι στο g+, μισό να το δώσω.
<simosx> https://code.launchpad.net/~simosx/ubuntu-keyboard/add-greek-layout
<simosx> Για λήψη των αρχείων:
<simosx> 1. sudo apt-get install bzr  (στο Ubuntu)
<simosx> 2. bzr branch lp:~simosx/ubuntu-keyboard/add-greek-layout  (στο Ubuntu, για λήψη των αρχείων του Ubuntu Keyboard με την ελληνική υποστήριξη)
<simosx> θα πάρουμε τα αρχεία που έχει εκεί για να τα βάλουμε στο κινητό.
<simosx> αν υπάρχει δυσκολία, πείτε μου να φτιάξω ένα νέο .tar.gz με τα τελικά αρχεία.
<Nikitasbrb> με adb push /tmp/
<simosx> Ναι, με αυτή την εντολή.
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, στο github έχω φτιάξει τα απαραίτητα αρχεία μόνο για το Keyboard_el.qml και δεν έχω φτιάξει τα αρχεία για email input, search input.
<simosx> Οπότε, μου λέτε μόλις τελειώσει η εντολή "bzr branch ..."
<Nikitasbrb> Δηλαδή; :) πρέπει να τα φτιάξω;
<Nikitasbrb> Δεν πειράζει τουλάχιστον να μπορώ να γράφω ελληνικά :)
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, ίσως έγραψα πολλά οπότε να σε μπέρδεψα. Οπότε μου λες κάθε φορά αν δεν είμαι σαφής.
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, κατάφερες να τρέξεις την εντολή "bzr branch lp:~simosx/ubuntu-keyboard/add-greek-layout"; Με την εντολή αυτή θα λάβεις την φρέσκια έκδοση με το Keyboard_el.qml και μερικά άλλα αρχεία.
<Nikitasbrb> οκ απλά τώρα κατεβάζψ το αρχείο από το bzr
<simosx> οκ, πες μου όταν ολοκληρωθεί η λήψη μέσω του προγράμματος bzr.
<Nikitasbrb> Απλά αργεί :( αυτό μετά το κάνω .tar.gz ?
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, θα πάρεις μερικά από τα αρχεία αυτά για να τα κάνεις tar.gz.
<Nikitasbrb> ok θα μου πεις όταν ανοίξω το αρχείο! :)
<simosx> αργεί διότι παίρνει όλο τον κώδικα του Ubuntu Keyboard και τον αποθηκεύει τοπικά.
<Nikitasbrb> οκ κατάλαβα :)
<simosx> το αποθετήριο είναι 208ΜΒ, οπότε μπορεί να πάει 5-10 λεπτά για τη λήψη.
<Nikitasbrb> Branched 335 revisions.
<Nikitasbrb> οκ το έκανε
<simosx> μια χαρά!
<Nikitasbrb> που το κατέβασε;
<simosx> σε υποκατάλογο με όνομα add-greek-layout/
<simosx> Δες τον υποκατάλογο add-greek-layout/plugins/el/qml
<simosx> εκεί μέσα είναι τα αρχεία της ελληνικής διάταξης πληκτρολογίου.
<simosx> θα μαζέψουμε 6 αρχεία ώστε να τα βάλουμε στο κινητό, στον υποκατάλογο /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/lib/el
<Nikitasbrb> βλέπω το add-greek-layout και μέσα έχει ένα .bzr
<simosx> χμμ, αν είχε ολοκληρωθεί η εντολή bzr, θα έπρεπε να έχει περισσότερα αρχεία.
<simosx> οκ, οπότε για να μη σε παιδεύω, θα φτιάξω το .tar.gz που έχω στο κινητό μου και θα το στείλω.
<Nikitasbrb> Ευχαριστώ, γιατί πρέπει να έκανα κάτι λάθος, πρώτη φορά που χρησιμοποιώ bzr
<simosx> το έβαλα στο Google Drive και προσπαθώ να το κάνω share.
<Nikitasbrb> Θες το email μου;
<Nikitasbrb> α ναι μου δείχνει τα ελληνικά αλλά δεν γράφει :)
<simosx> Τώρα θέλει και την αλλαγή κατά το http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10458032/
<simosx> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σαφές, τρέχεις:
<simosx> 1. nano /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/KeyboardContainer.qml
<simosx> για να επεξεργαστείς, με πολύ προσοχή, το αρχείο.
<Nikitasbrb> Warning: No write permission)
<Nikitasbrb> πρέπει να έχω το sudo mount -o remount,rw / ?
<Nikitasbrb> οκ έπρεπε να το έχω! :)
<Nikitasbrb> οκ έχω βάλει απο εχθές το "el", και το  if (language === "el")         return "lib/el/Keyboard_el.qml";
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, μέσα στο αρχείο αυτή θα κάνεις αλλαγές σε δύο σημεία ώστε να δηλώσεις γλώσσα.
<Nikitasbrb> ναι έχω κάνει τις αλλαγές από εχθές, έβαλα το el kai to if (language === el και τα λοιπά :)
<simosx> μισό, τηλ.
<Nikitasbrb> οκ
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, back
<Nikitasbrb> Kαι εγώ εδώ είμαι :)
<Nikitasbrb> http://imgur.com/rszLDoZ και αυτό http://imgur.com/9N8zLVV
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, υπάρχει και ένα ακόμα αρχείο για αλλαγή ώστε να δείχνει το όνομα Greek στο μενού με τις διατάξεις.
<Nikitasbrb> α οκ
<Nikitasbrb> :)
<simosx> και τα δύο μια χαρά ;-)
<Nikitasbrb> οπότε κάνω save το nano
<simosx> είναι το αρχείο keys/LanguageMenu.qml
<simosx> το ανοίγεις με π.χ.    nano keys/LanguageMenu.qml
<Nikitasbrb> ok new file μου λέει
<simosx> και στο τέλος του αρχείου έχει την αντιστοιχεία του κωδικού γλώσσας (el) με το όνομα γλώσσας (Greek).
<simosx> αν λέει new file, τότε κάτι πάει λάθος.
<Nikitasbrb> α οκ
<Nikitasbrb> δεν έβαλα όλο το path
<simosx>         if (languageId == "el")         return i18n.tr("Greek");
<Nikitasbrb> Εντάξει, έβαλα την αλλαγή
<Nikitasbrb> και το αποθήκευσα
<simosx> στείλε μου στιγμιότυπο όπως και πριν για να επιβεβαιώσω.
<Nikitasbrb> http://imgur.com/qqoO9KD
<simosx> Nikitasbrb, μια χαρά.
<Nikitasbrb> Το τελευταίο βήμα ήταν αυτό;
<simosx> οπότε, τώρα αλλάζουμε τα δικαιώματα να γίνουν RO (ReadOnly), το τελευταίο βήμα.
<simosx> sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<Nikitasbrb> πρέπει να κάνω reboot το τηλέφωνο;;
<simosx> Δεν χρειάζεται. Αρκεί να προσθέσεις από τη λίστα την ελληνική διάταξη, μαζί με τα αγγλικά που υπάρχουν ήδη.
<simosx> Μετά, πας κάπου για να γράψεις, και πατάς το πλήκτρο για να αλλάξει γλώσσα.
<simosx> αν κάτι πάει στραβά, τότε δοκιμάζουμε να το διορθώσουμε.
<Nikitasbrb> έχει τις επιλογές
<Nikitasbrb> English και Language: el όταν πατάω την υδρόγειο
<Nikitasbrb> πατάω το el και έχει πάλι αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες
<Nikitasbrb> ουαουυυυυυυυυ
<Nikitasbrb> Δουλεύει
<Nikitasbrb> το έκανα reboot και έπιασε :)
<simosx> θα επρεπε να λέει Greek αντί για σκέτο el. Ίσως να θέλει επανεκκίνηση;
<Nikitasbrb> Δεν ξέρω πως να σε ευχαριστήσω! :)
<simosx> αα, οκ!
<Nikitasbrb> Είσαι φοβερός που έφτιαξες αυτό το πακέτο και επίσης που με βοήθησες! :)
<simosx> αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις, είναι να ποστάρεις στο g+ ότι μπορείς να γράφεις ελληνικά (με την προσωρινή μέθοδο). Αυτό αρκεί ;-)
<Nikitasbrb> αυτό θα κάνω! :) :) :)
<Nikitasbrb> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!
<simosx> Να είσα καλά!
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<harispc> Hi
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> exete kapoio 8ema mipws ?
<LoganL> kalispera
<LoganL> :)
<xeirwn> kalispera LoganL
<xeirwn> asxoleitai mipws kapoios apo edw mesa me fotografia ?
<salih-emin> μπα.... οτι τραβάει το κινητό :P
<salih-emin> προσέχω κάνα δυ 3 πραγματα
<salih-emin> αλλα τίποτα επαγγελματικό/ ερασιτεχνικό
<LoganL> εγώ είχα πάρει μέρος σε μια εκθεση στο λυκειο :ρ
<xeirwn> ok alla , egw kati allo 8elw na rwtisw......p.x. exw mia sdkaart giomath fotos , kai 8elw na tis perasw sto pc gia peretairw epeksergasia.....poios einai o kaluteros tropos gi auth thn metafora? apo karta ston skliro ?
<LoganL> υπάρχουν προγράμματα για περιήγηση φωτογραφιων
<xeirwn> exeis kapoio upopsin sou ?
<LoganL> πχ shotwell
<LoganL> είναι του gnome projecy
<LoganL> project*
<xeirwn> kai ektos thn perihgisi , kanoun kai metafora ?
<LoganL> ναι νομίζω
<LoganL> και το dark table
<simosx> xeirwn, για μεταφορά φωτογραφιών από κάρτα μνήμης/φωτογραφική προς Ubuntu, δοκίμασε με Shotwell.
<simosx> γνωρίζει από RAW και κάνει τη λήψη σωστά.
<simosx> Όταν κάνει την εισαγωγή, επιλέγεις να σβήσει από την κάρτα μνήμης όσες έβαλε.
<xeirwn> thx simosx ....auto skalizw twra......exeis empeiria me fotografia mipws ?
<simosx> xeirwn, ναι
<xeirwn> ante paidakim , pesto nte :)...kai psaxnw omoideath gia antallagh apopsewn :)
<simosx> για πες
<xeirwn> trabaw polles foto's, kai nai men sta windows htan sxetika eukola, alla edw sto linux , den exw akoma brei ton dromo mou :(
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-27
<kerato> etsi pou lete
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<pc_magas> George0k00, kalisperoudakias
<George0k00> Καλησπέρα και σε σένα
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<George0k00> Βλέπω δημοσιεύσεις στο forum. Με ενδιαφέρει αυτό http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=30928 σχετικά με τις μπαταρίες, κάνω μετρήσεις και σε μένα.
<George0k00> Στο netbook μου εννοώ. Εσύ τι πιστεύεις, τις μπαταρίες λιθίου κάνει να τις αφήνουμε να αποφωρτηστούν πλήρως, δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.
<pc_magas> Egw pali den exw idea peri mpatarias.
<George0k00> pc_magas, ευχαριστώ ούτε εγώ έχω, απλώς προσπαθώ να μάθω τίποτα.
<George0k00> νομίζω μόλις άλλαξαν το λογότυπο στο forum για το vivid vervet
<pc_magas> Δεν το παρατήρησα καν.
<harispc> hi guys
<pc_magas> harispc, καλώς σε
<George0k00> καλώς τον!
<pc_magas> Αστε παιδιά έβαλα σε VM Windows 7 και από ΜΟΝΑ τους κάνυον Rebbot. WTF?!
<harispc> Hi
<harispc> Εγώ έχω Windows 7 Pro 32bit σε Real PC μαζί με Linux. Τα καλύτερα Windows πάντως τα 7άρια.
<pc_magas> harispc, προσςπικά βολεύτικα με Linux.
<pc_magas> Σε βαθμό που δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω αν δεν έχω κονσόλα.
<harispc> Και εγ΄ψ
<harispc> Και εγώ Linux χρησιμοποιω κυριως
<harispc> Αλλά τα Windows τα έχω για το Office, και για το VS (office 2007 & vs 2005, τα νεοτερα ειναι ΓΤΠ)
<pc_magas> harispc, libre και ξεγνοιασες.
<George0k00> Έχω να χρησιμοποιήσω windows κάνα εξάμηνο, από τότε που έβαλα ubuntu και καθάρισα.
<LoganL> kalispera
<harispc> Εγώ τα Windows για το V$
<harispc> κυρίως
<pc_magas> ΩΣ?
<pc_magas> VS?*
<pc_magas> Enoeis?
<LoganL> xriazomai voitheia sxetika me enan ekswteriko skliro pou einai nekros
<LoganL> :)
<kerato_> visual studio
<kerato_> ennoei
<harispc> ναι
<pc_magas> LoganL, rixto megale
<pc_magas> Ti prob exeis?
<LoganL> den mou ton diavazei
<LoganL> mou ton dwsane mpas kai kataferw na swsw tipotis
<LoganL> se windows mou ipan oti ton diavazei
<LoganL> alla einai kenos / den apokrinete kati tetio
<pc_magas> Ston http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.com dwse to apotelesma tis entolis lspci kai lsusb se dio diaforetika pastes
<LoganL> edw den ton vriskw me tipota
<kerato_> dmesg, fdisk epishs
<LoganL> Bus 003 Device 011: ID 0bc2:ab20 Seagate RSS LLC
<kerato_> op sxolasame
<LoganL> sto lspci den mou girnaei
<pc_magas> LoganL, sigoura edwses swsta tin entili.
<pc_magas> Tipotew nies oute gia tis upoloipes sikeues?
<harispc> Τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει?
<pc_magas> harispc, den mporei na dei enan disko.
<LoganL> oxi re tis alles mou tis vgazei
<harispc> Intenso ειναι?
<pc_magas> LoganL, eipa kai egw h lsusb?
<harispc> Τι εταιρίας είναι ο δίσκος
<harispc> Εγώ με έναν Ιντενσο ειχα πεδαιυτει, αλλα βρηκα λυση
<LoganL> seagate
<harispc> Μου λες μοντελο
<LoganL> hd backup
<LoganL> 1tb
<harispc> οκ
<LoganL> re to pastebin giati den mou dinei link />
<harispc> ti diaonmh exies?
<LoganL> mint 17.1
<harispc> Δες αν το αναγνωρίσει από ένα LiveCD/USB/DVD του Mint
<LoganL> sto dmesg vlepw ta lathoi
<LoganL> lathi*
<harispc> Για δες και αυτο http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193456
<LoganL> oxi
<LoganL> den nomizw oti mou kanei
<LoganL> o diskos genika einai katestramenos
<harispc> Στα Windows δοκίμασε να του κάνεις format
<LoganL> den exw windows
<LoganL> ta dedomena genika xriazome
<LoganL> pistevw tha to epivarine kai ena format
<LoganL> giati apo live ?
<George0k00> φεύγω και εγώ καλή επιτυχία με το δίσκο LoganL.
<LoganL> George0k00, :D
<LoganL> bb
<harispc> Δεν θα του κανει κατι το Φορματ
<harispc> Δοκιμασε απο εικονικη windows
<simosx> http://simos.info/blog/archives/1352
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-28
<ndrosis> Καλημέρα και καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!!!
<kerato> hi epishs
<ChIossif_GR> Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλες και όλους κι ιδιαίτερα στο Euaki :-)
<trelozakinthinos> καλησπέρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326220#p326220>
<trelozakinthinos> Πως κάνω subscribe σε κάποιο θέμα;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326227#p326227>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326230#p326230>
<Giorgos_Kappa> αλοοο
<talos-mintgr> αβε
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-29
<Tassos> Καλημέρα παλικάρια :)
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα.
<salih-emin> καλησπερα
<salih-emin> Σε ρωτάει Να πάρω αυτό (συμβατό 100%) ή αυτό (85% συμβατό) με Linux
<salih-emin> του λες 2-3 βασικούς λόγους
<salih-emin> για τους οποίους πρεπει να πάρει το πρωτο
<salih-emin> και αυτός αρχίζει την ανάληση και τις απορείες του για το δευτερο και θέλει να πάρει αυτό...
<salih-emin> όκ...
<salih-emin> ο.Ο αντε γεια
<xeirwn> einai merikes h rhmada h epikoinwnia duskolh....eidika mesw text
<xeirwn> merikes fores*
<salih-emin> η αυτό που λες ή απλά είχες ήδη αποφασίσει απο πριν και απλά περιμένεις ο άλλος να σου πει μπαβο για την επιλογή σου
<salih-emin> ε οχι ρε κουραμπιέ
<salih-emin> δεν θα σου πω μπράβο...
<salih-emin> παπαριά πας να κάνεις
<xeirwn> nai alla den to gnwrizei ekeinh thn stigmh........
<xeirwn> meta to antilambanetai...
<salih-emin> ε ναι
<xeirwn> to oti tou les esu 5 basikous logous , auto den shmainei kai aparaithta oti o allos tous epiase me thn prwth....mporei na sou leei nai,nai sunexws , gia na mhn diksei oti den katalabainei....lew twra egw
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-28
<robopal> hi
<xeirwn> hi robopal
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρες :)
<xeirwn> kalispera a40ntistos
<a40ntistos> :)
<xeirwn> pws setaroume to remote control sto gnome ?
<robopal> no idea
<xeirwn> ;)
<panosss> καλησπερα
<koleygr> καλησπερα
<panosss> εχω ενα θεμα μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος απο εδω;
<koleygr> πες το και μπορει να το δει καποιος που ξερει
<panosss> εκανα reinstall τα ubuntu ( 15.10 ->  14.04 ) και ενω ειχα dualboot me windows 10 τωρα μου κανει κατευθιαν boot ta ubuntu .απο λιγο που το ψαξα πρεπει να ξαναβαλω τον grub2 με το boot repair  αλλα μου βγαζει σφαλμα το συγκεκριμενο και με ρωταει ανυπαρχει RAID στον υπολογιστη μου( δε 
<koleygr> για κανε ενα sudo update-grub και ενα sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<koleygr> οπου sdX ο δισκος απο τον οποιο ξεκιναει ο υπολογιστης σου
<koleygr> πχ sda
<koleygr> sdb
<koleygr> κλπ
<koleygr> κανε το αυτο μεσα απο το ubuntu
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-29
<robopal> death valey
<robopal> hi
<Loukas> καλησπερα
<Loukas> εχω ενα θεμα με το boot της εκδοσης 15.10
<the_eye_> τι θέμα;
<chrisrer> kalispera paides...gnwrizei kaneis kala na sthnei ton samba?
<robopal> sudo apt-get install samba
<koleygr> εγω τον εστησα πριν λιγο σε debian
<koleygr> δουλεψε καλα... αλλα δε μπορεσα να μοιραστω ολοκληρο παρτισιον
<koleygr> μου εβγαζε permision denied
<robopal> chrisrer, me sudo system-config-samba  gia GUI config
<robopal> koleygr, ti partition?
<koleygr> εχω ενα common partition για ολα μου τα αρχεια
<koleygr> ανεξαρτητως λειτουργικου
<chrisrer> ayto akrivos akoloutho kapoia tutorial sto sthsimo tou samba vlepw sto diktyo windows ton server dhmiourgo fakelo shared klp alla den mporw na mpw sto fakelo me kwdiko kai na tpothetisw arxeia mou leei permission denied opws kai epishs ston server exw enan exwteriko sklhro dikso kai den xerw pws na ton kanw shared.....exw egkatastisei ston server kai to webmin
<koleygr> και προσπαθησα να το μοιραστω αυτο
<robopal> chrisrer, ekanes add kai enable ton xrhsth gia ti samba?
<chrisrer> xrhsth exw dhmiourghsei...enable pws ginete?
<koleygr> Εγω βγαινω εκτος θεματος... αλλα ακολουθησα αυτον τον οδηγο : https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/debian-samba-server/
<robopal> smbpasswd -a user kai smbpasswd -e user   to -e einai to enable
<koleygr> smbpasswd -a <ονομαχρηστη>
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> εγω δεν ειχα κανει enable και δουλευε στο debian
<robopal> nai de jerw :P
<koleygr> το debian εχει το κακο πως ζηταει root password για να κανει ount ενα partition... εμενα εκει κολησε
<koleygr> mount
<chrisrer> oxi me vgazei na pathsw username kai pass sto diktyo ton windows alla den mpenei mesa ston fakelo
<koleygr> μη σε παρω στο λαιμο μου... αλλα σε εμενα οταν εκανα αλλαγες στις ρυθμισεις επρεπε να δωσω systemctl restart smbd.service για να τις αναγνωρισει
<chrisrer> ekana
<chrisrer> exei kapoios kapoio tutorial pou exei akolouthisei kai tou exei katsei o diamirasmos fakelwn me to samba?..
<robopal> me guest mpainei, xwris password?
<koleygr> κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα ειναι πως οταν εφτιαχνα ενα νεο χρηστη tom μπορουσα κι εμπαινα... με αυτον που ειχα ηδη τον koleygr δεν εμπαινα
<koleygr> για δοκιμασε αλλο ονομα χρηστη
<koleygr> φτιαξε εναν με ασχετο ονομα και δες
<chrisrer> miso
<robopal> add koley sto group samba or what...
<koleygr> useradd tom -m -G users
<koleygr> passwd tom
<koleygr> smbpasswd -a tom
<koleygr> με αυτα δουλευε
<koleygr> με την τελευταια για koleygr δε δουλευε
<chrisrer> Failed to add entry for user
<koleygr> koleygr ηταν ο χρηστης μου και στα δυο μηχανηματα
<koleygr> στην πρωτη στο εβγαλε αυτο?
<chrisrer> miso to eftiaxa .....ekana add
<chrisrer> oxi ta idia palli
<robopal> to group users se ti exei prosvasi kai o user koleygr se ti? gia dwse id
<koleygr> δεν ξερω τι ακριβως να κανω
<koleygr> ειχα κανει αυτα που λεει εδω:
<koleygr> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/debian-samba-server/
<koleygr> εφτιαξα μονο το anonymous share
<koleygr> και δουλεψε σε ολους τους φακελους /home αλλα οχι στο δισκο /media/koleygr/COMMON
<koleygr> chrisrer για κανε ενα gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<koleygr> και αντεγραψε εδω τι εχεις μεσα
<robopal> pos exeis kanei mount to /media/koleygr
<robopal> me ti options
<koleygr> μην το σωσεις μην τυχον κι αλλαξει κατι καταλαθος
<robopal> dwse mount
<chrisrer> # # Sample configuration file for the Samba suite for Debian GNU/Linux. # # # This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the # smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed # here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options most of which # are not shown in this example # # Some options that are often worth tuning have been included as # commented-out examples in this file. #  - When such 
<chrisrer> lathos
<chrisrer> [global] 	map to guest = bad user 	dns proxy = no 	netbios name = CloudServer 	passwd chat = *Enter\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *password\supdated\ssuccessfully* . 	workgroup = WORKGROUP 	server role = standalone server 	os level = 20 	passdb backend = tdbsam 	panic action = /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d 	max log size = 1000 	syslog = 0 	security = user 	encrypt passwords = yes 	log file = /var/l
<koleygr> chrisrer δεν το εδωσε ολο... κοιτα αν εχει μεσα [global] workgroup = WORKGROUP
<chrisrer> nai exei
<koleygr> ή τι εχει για workgroup
<chrisrer> workgroup = WORKGROUP
<koleygr> πρεπει να εχει το ιδιο ονομα με το ονομα του δικτυου που φαινεται στο δικτυο των windows
<chrisrer> nai to idio einai....oloi einai workgroup
<koleygr> Το δικτυο σου... πρωτος φακελος... ειναι WORKGROUP?
<koleygr> robopal δεν ξερω τι να κανω
<robopal> tipota apla dwse tin entoli mount |grep koley
<koleygr> εκανα mount αυτοματα απο το server (debian) με το nautilus
<koleygr> /dev/sdb4 on /media/koleygr/COMMON type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
<robopal> malista
<chrisrer> nai workgroup einai
<koleygr> τοτε δεν ξερω τι αλλο φταιει
<koleygr> με κεφαλαια ε?
<robopal> kai to /media/koleygr/COMMON to exeis valei sto smb.conf na ginetai share episis?
<koleygr> οχι
<koleygr> αααααα ναι
<koleygr> [anonymous]
<koleygr>    path = /media/koleygr/COMMON
<koleygr>    force group = users
<koleygr>    create mask = 0660
<koleygr>    directory mask = 0771
<koleygr>    browsable =yes
<koleygr>    writable = yes
<koleygr>    guest ok = yes
<koleygr> μεσα στο /etc/samba/smb.conf αυτο
<robopal> de jerw na sou pw ti prepei na allakseis gia ta options tou mount kai an prepei na peirakseis to group = users   pou exeis ekei sto conf
<robopal> thelei ligo psaksimo
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> δε μπυραζει
<robopal> psaxto etsi
<koleygr> θα ψαχτω ξανα αλλη μερα
<koleygr> ευχαριστω
<robopal> ti options xreiazomai se samba mount fstab
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> θενκς
<koleygr> το fstab τι ειναι?
<koleygr> εχει να κανει με αλλο παρτισιον?
<robopal> to /etc/fstab arxeio pou krataei settings gia ta options pou thes na ginontai mount oi diskoi sou/cdrom ktl
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> σ ευχαριστω
<koleygr> το βρηκα
<koleygr> κατι βρηκα εδω
<koleygr> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=73353
<koleygr> θα το δοκιμασω
<koleygr> Αν και δε μ αρεσει να δινω password μεσα σε αρχεια
<koleygr> λολ
<koleygr> καληνυχτα
<koleygr> κι ευχαριστω πολυ robopal
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-30
<robopal> hi
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<Vegeta> καλησπέρα, να ρωτήσω κάτι... το forum από πότε έχει κλείσει και για πόσες μέρες θα παραμείνει κλειστό;
<pc_magas> Vegeta, to forum einai kleisto apo oso 8ymamai gia 2 mines (xwris na eimai kai 100% sigouros) To pote exw akousei mesa se autes tis imeres, to pote epo akrivws omoiws den to xnwrizw
<Vegeta> νομίζω ότι έχω προσπαθήσει εδώ και μήνες να το βρω γιατί να συνεχίσω το διάβασμα από το topic με τα ασύγχρονα μαθήματα και δεν το βρίσκω...
<pc_magas> Vegeta, genika einai ligo mystiria h katastasi sto pou 8a sti8oun.
<Vegeta> δεν καταλαβαίνω... αντιματωπίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα; άλλαξε κάτι;
<pc_magas> Vegeta, apla o Server htan dwrean prosfora kapoiou pan/miou kai filoksenoutan stin Ypodomes tou. E o Server klatarise etsi psaxnoume pou na valouse ta site kai to forum.
<Vegeta> ξέρεις από ποιο πανεπιστήμιο? εμπ?
<pc_magas> Vegeta, den 8imamai
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-31
<a40ntistos> Καλημέρες :)
<Black_Horseman> mera
<kerato> hi
<kerato> ti keimena apo kalogerous leei afth re tzoni
<kerato> 8a mas trelanei tbh
<Black_Horseman> isxyei
<a40ntistos> τι έγινε με καλόγερους;
<a40ntistos> τους φοβάμαι εγώ αυτούς :p
<kerato> http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/30/11331014/microsoft-windows-linux-ubuntu-bash
<kerato> bash sta windows gatakia
<a40ntistos> η microsoft δεν έλεγε ότι το linux είναι καρκίνος;
<a40ntistos> :p
<kerato> o balmer to lege afto
<kerato> twra me ton indo ceo allaksan ta koza
<a40ntistos> ξέρει ο ινδός
<Black_Horseman> vlepw i ms na perna eks oloklirou sto linux
<Black_Horseman> kai na katapinei tin canonical
<a40ntistos> ε και η canonical μήπως κάπου εκεί το πάει;
<Black_Horseman> ekei pou einai to xrima
<talos-mintgr> Την δόξα πολύ εμισησαν το χρήμα ουδείς
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά οσο δεν παραβιάζει τις αρχές του ελευθερου λογοσμικού, γιτι εμας να μας χαλάει ?
<kerato> entaksei afou oi windows developers 8eloun bash kai vim
<kerato> logiko einai na tous ta perexei
<kerato> free software einai kala leei o talos
<kerato> ante kai windows me linux kernel
<talos-mintgr> ΧΙΛΙΑ ΖΗΤΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΡΗΣΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ
<kerato> hip hip hooray
<Black_Horseman> idi exoun sta 8.1 kai 10 enswmatwsei meros tou pyrhna tou linux opws diavasa se ena arthro!
<kerato> se ligo 8a ksana-anakalypsoun to unix
<talos-mintgr> Οχι δεν ειναι ακριβές. Απλά κατι σταν ανάποδο wine φτιάξανε
<talos-mintgr> Και δεν δουλέυει με τα σκληρά του τερματικού πχ tmux
<Black_Horseman> de lew gia to bash
<kerato> h genikh tash afto deixnei pantws
<kerato> pros8esane support gia linux sto azure
<kerato> 8a feroun kai thn sql tous gia linux
<kerato> mesa sto 16 eipane afto
<Black_Horseman> oloi linux pia
<talos-mintgr> Δεν μπορούν νομικά να το κάνουν αυτό. Αντίθετα στον πυρήνα υπάρχει πολύς κώδικμας της MS για υποστηριξη του Azure
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά υπάρχει πολύς κώδικας απο το BSD ήδη απο την εποχή των ΝΤ
<Black_Horseman> kai me ti novel exei kanei synergasia nomizw i ms
<Black_Horseman> pou bgazei to suse
<kerato> afto eixe kapoia sxesh me .net support kai mono h kati tetoio
<talos-mintgr> Αυτό ηταν μεγάλη προδοσία. Αυτό της SUSE ηταν ασυγχωρητο
<talos-mintgr> Ουσιαστικα την πληρωσε για να πεςι πως η MS εχει πατέντες για το Linux
<Black_Horseman> i am an openSUSE user...
<talos-mintgr> Και μετα χρηματοδότησε την SCO
<xeirwn> peirazei pou emena mou brwmaei kapws ?
<talos-mintgr> Εχω σκάσει πολλά λεφτα στην SuSE
<talos-mintgr> Εχω αγοράζει 5.0., 60, 6.3 5.4 7.0
<talos-mintgr> και μια μερα διαβάζω για την συμφωνία
<talos-mintgr> Και πετάω ενα φορματ ρε παιδία τεράστιο
<xeirwn> basika se klepsane.....
<talos-mintgr> Και μετά αρχισα να κοιτάζω τι λειτουργικό θα βάλω
<talos-mintgr> Ειχα μια στοιβα και λεω δεν δοκιμαζω το Ubuntu ?
<kerato> lol
<xeirwn> etsi eftases to mint ?
<kerato> einai h wra ths de profundis aftokritikhs talos?
<xeirwn> sto*
<talos-mintgr> Κατα το μεσεο σταδιον του ημετερου βιου μου εις σκοτεινον τινα δρυμόν ευρέθην, διοτι ειχον εκπέσει της ευθείας
<kerato> hahaha
<a40ntistos> λολ
<talos-mintgr> Βρε βρε και πανω που την μελετούσαμε την SCO
<talos-mintgr> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2452793/sco-vs-ibm-13-year-old-linux-dispute-returns-as-sco-files-new-appeal
<talos-mintgr> Λετε να τα βάλει και με τα GNU/Windows (ετσι θα πρέπει πλέον να τα λέμε)
<Black_Horseman> pame oloi gia freebsd
<talos-mintgr> Σου αρέσουν τόσο πολύ τα ΝΤ ?
<a40ntistos> εγώ χάθηκα λίγο με την SCO υπόθεση κλπ
<Black_Horseman> den exw dolimasei bsd akoma
<talos-mintgr> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ?
<talos-mintgr> Το BSD αξίζει το κόπο γιατι είναι τοσο ίσιο και τόσο διαφορετικό, οποτε σου ξεβολέυει τον νου
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά πρακτικά πλέον στο linux υπάρχει το docker, και δεν έχει πλέον κάπου ανατγνωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα
<talos-mintgr> Και η αδεια χρήση του ειναι πανάθλια :-)
<Black_Horseman> mas eprikse me tin prwtoporeia...
<robopal> ηι
<robopal> γεια
<kerato> hi
<junkatown> thanks kerato :D
<kerato> elpizw nasai kalo paidi from now on
 * kerato xaideyei kefalaki junkatown 
<junkatown> lol
<xeirwn> eisai mikros akoma , mporeis :)
<koleygr> λολ
<koleygr> ευχαριστω... αλλα δεν το συνεχιζουμε στο skype που τα λεγαμε?
<koleygr> λολ
<xeirwn> hahahahaa
<xeirwn> eutuxws pou den eipa onoma eeee ? :)
<koleygr> Το ονομα μου φαινεται απο τα αρχικα μου εμενα
<koleygr> δεν το κρυβω
<koleygr> χαχαχαχ
<the_eye_> Σε λίγες ώρες θα είναι up όλες οι υπηρεσίες !!!
<xeirwn> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bravo talos-mintgr  :) xairomai
<xeirwn> bravo the_eye_ *
<junkatown> ooo
<xeirwn> re seis etoimaste tis sampanies grhgora..............
<talos-mintgr> Ανεβαίνει? Αντε επιτέλους
<talos-mintgr> Εγω xeirwn ειμαι απο άλλο μαγαζί :P
<xeirwn> 8a pieies kai esu mazu...kernaei to ubuntu apopse :)
<talos-mintgr> Ω μα ναι :P
<talos-mintgr> the_eye_: που ανεβάσατε τελικά ?
<talos-mintgr> Καλές απαντησεις και μας λειψατε
<xeirwn> kai shmera pali to skeftomoun......bravo paides, auta einai euxarista nea
<koleygr> ωραια... κι εγω ανεβαινω Αθηνα... θα περασω να πιω μια μπυριτσα πανω απο τον καινουριο σερβερ... Το πολυ πολυ να πεσει για κανα τριμηνο παλι...
<xeirwn> lol
<koleygr> μαλλον αδιαβροχος σερβερ θα ειναι
<koleygr> δε φοβαται
<the_eye_> Ελά όλα πήγαν καλά, οπότε up σε νέο server στο uoc
<koleygr> α... εδω ειμαι
<the_eye_> Σε λίγο με το που θα ενημερωθούν οι DNS θα βγει.
<koleygr> δε χρειαζεται να ανεβω
<talos-mintgr> Ξερει κάποιος να ενημερώσει για το hosting?
<koleygr> uoc= university of Crete
<talos-mintgr> Α ωραία
<talos-mintgr> Λαμπακι ?
<talos-mintgr> h ITE ?
<the_eye_> www.ucdc.uoc.gr
<talos-mintgr> Σε πανεπιστημιο λοιπόν παλι τελικά
<xeirwn> kalh fainetai
<xeirwn> wowowowwwwwwwwww....xeirwn =1o trapezi pista :)
<xeirwn> anoigw sampanies....
<robopal> hi
<xeirwn> kalws ton
<kerato> hi
<junkatown> mai
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-01
<a40ntistos> Καλημέρες
<kerato> hi
* h3adl3ss changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to:  Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org |Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org |Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf |Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04.3 Trusty Tahr |Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<a40ntistos> Όλα καλά kerato ?
<kerato> as ta leme, edw sto piksimo
<a40ntistos> http://poulantzas.gr/event/%CF%81%CE%AF%CF%84%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%BD%CF%84-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CF%84%CE%B1-%CF%80%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC-%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9/
<a40ntistos> Είδα αυτό πριν λίγο και σκέφτηκα να το γράψω και εδώ
<kerato> lol nice
<a40ntistos> απλά εξηγώ μην θεωρηθώ και spammer :)
<junkatown> karaspammer
<junkatown> oxi apla spammer
<kerato> https://rms.sexy/
<junkatown> old
<kerato> :(
<koleygr> Ανεβασα εναν οδηγο για μοιρασμα partition με samba σε debian
<koleygr> μπορει να κανει (λογικα κανει) και για ubuntu
<eliasps> koleygr από ότι φαίνεται κάνει και για ubuntu.
<eliasps> Aν μπορείς να το τεστάρεις σε ubuntu και επιβεβαιώσεις πως λειτουργεί, να το βάλουμε στους οδηγούς του φόρουμ.
<koleygr> οκ... θα το δοκιμασω
<salih-emin> koleygr, δώσε link
<koleygr> salih-emin εδω
<koleygr> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=31934&sid=d9a003ab114a29d8ab3edb3a6774fc94
<koleygr> τωρα bootαρω ubuntu να δοκιμασω
<koleygr> δυστυχως για καποιο λόγο δε φαινεται να δουλευει στα ubuntu
<koleygr> τουλαχιστον οχι οπως ειναι
<koleygr> αλλαξα την εντολη για restart του samba απο systemctl restart smbd.service σε sudo service smbd restart
<koleygr> αλλα δεν βλεπω απο τον αλλο μου υπολογιστη το common
<eliasps> koleygr θα το προσπαθήσω και εγώ να δω.
<koleygr> αν εχετε να προτεινεται καποια αλλαγη θα ειμαι εδω για κανα μισαωρο ακομα
<koleygr> μετα φευγω
<kerato> gia panta?
<a40ntistos> ε όχι και για πάντα
<a40ntistos> :D
<koleygr> λολ
<koleygr> ταξιδακι Αθηνα
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<George0k00> γιατί αν μπω στο ubuntu-gr.org τώρα μοθ βγάζει μια εικόνα με αστερισμούς(?)
<kerato> mipws den exoun ananew8ei oi dns sou?
<kerato> emena anoigei to http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/
<George0k00> εγώ HOL έχω, άντε να περιμένω λίγες ακόμα ώρες
<George0k00> ίσως πρέπει να κάνω κάνα restart το router
<George0k00> μπορεί να βοηθήσει
<kerato> de vlaptei
<George0k00> οχ
<George0k00> για κάποιο λόγο σε μια σελίδα άνοιξε
<George0k00> σε άλλες μόνο αστρονομία
<George0k00> :P
<George0k00> το forum δε λειτουργεί ακόμα ε?
<koleygr> λειτουργει κανονικα
<George0k00> %^&* την hol τους
<George0k00> τζίφος
<George0k00> από το σύνδεσμο εδώ κατάφερα να μπω στο forum έστω
<a40ntistos> @zhuowei Anyone managed to get Wine running under the Linux subsystem in the Microsoft Windows 10 Insider Preview yet?
<a40ntistos> lol
<koleygr> Αλλάξτε κάποιος το μήνυμα πως το φορουμ θα ειναι μη προσβασιμο (kerato?)
<koleygr> ή μηπως το αφηνετε για Πρωταπριλια?
<koleygr> λολ
<kerato> to evgala
<Guest75257> Καλησπερα. Εχω μια ερώτηση για το libreoffice.
<koleygr> κανε την μηπως και απαντησει καποιος
<koleygr> αλλιως μπορεις στο φορουμ
<koleygr> ειναι ανοιχτο
<Guest75257> Στην προβολή με «διαταξη εκτύπωσης»   ενα 4/σελιδο εγγραφο το προβάλει με την μορφή: πάνω 1 σελιδα δεξιά, από κάτω 2 σελιδες σε ένα διπλο φυλλο χαρτιου, αποκάτω 1 σελιδα δεξια
<Guest75257> πως ρυθμίζεται να προβάλλονται οι σελιδες  η μια κατω απο την άλλη?
<koleygr> Εμενα το εμφανιζει δυο σελιδες πανω και δυο κατω
<Guest75257> πως αλλαζει αυτό? να γίνει η μια σελιδα κατω απο την αλλη;
<koleygr> εγω με ctrl και ροδελα εκανα x-zoom και μου την εβγαλε τη μια διπλα στην αλλη
<koleygr> μηπως να κανεις zoom με ctrl και ροδελα?
<Guest75257> το εκανα μολις. απλα αλλαζει το μεγεθος. η διαταξη μενει η ιδια
<koleygr> μπορει να μην εχω καταλαβει τι εννοεις
<Guest75257> νομιζω εχεις καταλαβει
<koleygr> τοτε κανε κι αλλο zoom
<koleygr> τι πατας και βλεπεις τη διαταξη που λες? απο ποιο μενου?
<Guest75257> δεν εχει να κάνει με το ζουμ. Μιλαμε για το πως φαινεται το εγγραφο δε διαταξη εκτύπωσης
<koleygr> και πως το βλεπεις αυτο το διαταξη εκτυπωσης?
<koleygr> απο ποιο μενου?
<Guest75257> προβολή διαταξη εκτύπωσης
<Guest75257> υπαρχει εναλλακτικα η διαταξη διαδικτυου
<koleygr> Εχω αγγλικο μενου... απ οτι καταλαβα ειναι αυτο που βρηκα
<Guest75257> το θεμα ειναι πωςσε πολυσελιδο εγγραφο προβαλει την πρωτη σελιδα δεξια στην οθονη την τελευταια αριστερα και τις ενδιάμεσες σε διπλα φυλλα 2 μαζι
<koleygr> αλλα δεν αλλαζει τιποτα εκει.... απλως κανω zoom και μου βγαζει μια μια τις σελιδες με τη μια κατω απο την αλλη.... Αν κανω x-zoom μου τις βγαζει τη μια διπλα στην αλλη και απο κατω το ιδιο... ακομα περισσοτερο x-zoom μου τις βγαζει τρεις τρεις
<Guest75257> ενω θελω να τις προβαλει μια μια , τη μια κατω απο την αλλη
<koleygr> ισως να ειναι βιβλιο αυτο που λες... και να ξεχωριζει επιτηδες τα εξωφυλλα ή αυτα που θεωρει εξωφυλλα
<Guest75257> αυτο θελω να κανω και εγω...
<koleygr> με αρκετο zoom κανει αυτο που λες
<Guest75257> να γινει οπως το δικο σου
<Guest75257> σε μενα δεν το αλλαζει
<koleygr> δεν εχει νοημα να κανεις x-zoom αν ειναι να βλεπεις μονο μια σελιδα
<koleygr> δοκιμασες αρκετο zoom?
<Guest75257> ναι δοκιμασα
<Guest75257> δεν ειναι το ζοομ
<Guest75257> τα πολυσελιδα εγγραφα τα βγαζει  2 σελιδες μαζι σε ενα φυλλο καθι τα φυλλα το ένα κατω απο το αλλο
<Guest75257> την πρωτη σελιδα τη βγαζει πανω δεξια και την τελευταια κατω αριστερα
<koleygr> δοκιμασε προβολη zoom 100%
<koleygr> και πες μου αν σου κανει να το βλεπεις ετσι
<Guest75257> ναι
<Guest75257> σε ολα τα ζουμ το ιδιο φαινεται
<Guest75257> οπως στο περιγραφω
<koleygr> δεν ξερω
<koleygr> εμενα στο zoom 100% φαινεται μονο μια σελιδα
<koleygr> δε χωραει 2η
<Guest75257> koleygr αυτο προσπαθω να πετυχω και εγω: να φαινεται οπως το δικο σου!!!!
<koleygr> για πατα zoom page width
<koleygr> στα ελληνικα δεν ξερω πως ειναι
<koleygr> δεν εχω χρονο δυστυχως
<koleygr> φευγω
<koleygr> ας σε βοηθησει καποιος αλλος
<Guest75257> ok
<koleygr> αν θες γραψε στο φορουμ πως μαλλον εχει γινει καποια ρυθμιση και σου δειχνει δυο δυο τις σελιδες
<koleygr> και δε μπορεις να βλεπεις μονο μια
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι ετσι το αρχείο. Μπορεί και να εχει τις σελίδες διπλας σαν μια σελίδα
<talos-mintgr> η να εχει ορισει ενα αρχικο zoom
<talos-mintgr> σε καθε σελιδα
<talos-mintgr> Συχνα με μια εκτυπωση σε pdf στρώνει
<talos-mintgr> υπάρχουν και διαφορα εργαλέια που πειράζουν χειρουργικα ενα pdf αλλά αυτά θέλουν εφαρμογή κατα περίπτωση
<Guest75257> δεν μιλω για προβλημα στην εκτυπωση αλλα στην εμφανιση
<talos-mintgr> Ναι
<talos-mintgr> Τυπωσε το λοιπόν σαν Pdf και διαβασε την εκτυπωση
<Guest75257> μα το προβλημα ειναι στην εμφανιση στην οθονη του υπολοιγιστη
<Guest75257> παω να διαβασω ενα εγγραφο και οταν κατεβαινω σελιδα πρεπεινα να πηγαινω ζικ ζακ
<talos-mintgr> Τι δεν κατάλαβες στην συμβουλή μου ?
<Guest75257> Μαλλον δεν γινομαι κατανοητός
<Guest75257> Εχω ενα πολυσελιδο κειμενο που θελω να διαβασω στην οθόνη
<Guest75257> διαβαζω την πρωτη σελιδα
<Guest75257> η δευτερη δεν ειναι απο κατω αλλα διγωνιως δεξια
<talos-mintgr> Συγνώμη, libreoffice οχι pdf
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπόν αυτή ειναι η σωστή τυπογραφική συμπεριφορά
<talos-mintgr> Παρε ενα βιβλίο και παρατηρησε κάτι
<Guest75257> η τριτη ειναι διπλα στη δευτερη, η τεταρη κατω απο τη δευτερη , η πεμπτη κατω απο την τριτη
<talos-mintgr> Η μονη σελίδα ειναι πάντα στην δεξια πλευρα
<talos-mintgr> Και ενα κεφάλαιο ξεκινάει πάντα σε μονή σελίδα
<Guest75257> μα εγω θελω απλα να προβαλεται η μια κατω απο την αλλη
<Guest75257> γινεται?
<Guest75257> μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες ετσι ηταν αλλα δεν ξερω τι αλλαξε
<talos-mintgr> Εχει κάπου μια ρύθμιση πιθανα στα στυλ σελίδας
<Guest75257> αυτο θελω να μου πειτε
<talos-mintgr> Προφανώς ξεκινησες με άλλο template
<Guest75257> πως αλλαζει αυτη η ρυθμιση
<Guest75257> τι ειναι αυτο το tablete
<xeirwn> Guest75257, den kserw an katalaba kala ti akribws enoeis, alla as upo8esoume oti exeis mia ergasia  apo 5 selides , kai 8eleis na tis blepeis sto " Page preview(ctrl+schift+O) thn mia katw apo thn allh , pas epanw aristera sta eikonidia me tis selides , ekei dexia tous exoun ena belaki , klik epanw se auto, sou anoigei ena menudaki gia page preview multiple pages, ki ekei epilegeis apo to colums ton ari8mo 1 dld na sou tis probalei mia
<xeirwn> -mia
<xeirwn> elpizw na htan auto pou epsaxnes......
<Guest75257> na to dw
<xeirwn> h ru8misi anhkei sto menu " Multiple Pages"
<Guest75257> ta psahno ma den ta vrisko
<xeirwn> ti den briskeis akribws ?...eisai sto libreOffice Writer ?
<Guest75257> nai
<Guest75257> to multiple page
<Guest75257> se pio menou einai?
<xeirwn> anoikse to libre office writer, fortose ena arxeio me 6-7 selides
<xeirwn> meta kane klik sto eikonidio  print preview
<xeirwn> logika twra 8a blepeis tis selides thn mia dipla sthn allh
<Guest75257> nai
<Guest75257> parakato
<xeirwn> opws eisai sthn print preview phgaine epanw aristera amesws meta ta velakia <-  -> , dexia tous exei ena sun8eto eikonidio me treis tupous selidwn
<xeirwn> oi duo prwtes h mia dipla sthn allh , me ta belakia tous epanw dexia, oi epomenes einai 4 selides me ta belakia tous episis panw dexia, akribws dipla tous exoun ena ksexwristo bel;aki pou koitazei pros ta katw klik se ekeino to monaxiko bel;aki
<xeirwn> 8a sou anoiksei ena menoudaki
<Guest75257> me auto allazei h emfanisi stin proepeiskopish ektypvshs
<Guest75257> den allazoei auto pou blepo stin kiria selida
<xeirwn> ee nai......xmmm isws den se katalaba ti akribws zhtas...stasou bre sthn kuria selida tis blepeis tis selides mia-mia etsi ?
<Guest75257> den tis blepo mia mia
<Guest75257> tis blepo tin 1h moni dexia, apokato thn deyteri kai thn triti, apokatv tin 4h aristera
<Guest75257> thelo na tis blepo tin mia kato apo tin alli
<xeirwn> ok sorry , twra katalaba ti psaxneis...miso na skalisoume gia multip[ages sthn kemntrikh selida.
<xeirwn> gia pes kati plz...oso kai na paikseis me to zoom katw dexia , sunexizei na sou tis deixnei duo ?
<Guest75257> sou eipa pos tis deixnei
<Guest75257> η 1η σελίδα δεξιά, η 2η και η 3η διπλα- διπλα αποκατω, η 4η αποκάτω αριστερα
<xeirwn> nai katalaba...psaxnw thn ru8misi.
<Guest75257> μηπως εχει να κανει με ρυθμίσεις στον εκτυπωτή?
<xeirwn> den eimai sugouros....alla den to nomizw...afou exoun balei epilogh gia emfanish sto print preview gia multi pages , sugoura den einai kati pou tous ksefuge :)
<xeirwn> miso na kanw merika test me to diko mou
<xeirwn> to tsekara...anexartito einai apo to print
<Guest75257> αυτή η μορφη εμφανισης , παρουσιαστηκε ξαφνικα πριν λιγες μερες
<Guest75257> μηπως αλλαξε καποια προεπιλογη με καποιο update?
<Guest75257> xeirwn εχεις καμια ιδεα?
<xeirwn> mexri auth thn stigmh , mono sto print preview briskw ru8miseis gia multipages
<Guest75257> επιμενω μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξω κατι στον εκτυπωτή?
<xeirwn> ma esu milas gia thn kentrikh selida tou , ekei pou grafeis ena text etsi ?
<Guest75257> εσυ πως τις βλεπεις τις σελιδες σου?
<Guest75257> ναι
<xeirwn> 'h ekei pou anoigeis ena egrafo me polles selides
<xeirwn> egw tis blepw thn mia katw apo thn allh , alla sto print preview , mporw na epileksw , na tis blepw to idio , 'h duo-duo , 'h tesseris-tesseris
<xeirwn> na se rwthsw
<Guest75257> ωραια συμφωνουμε
<Guest75257> ετσι οπως τα βλεπεις εσυ τα εβλεπα κι εγω πριν λιγες μερες
<Guest75257> ρωτα
<xeirwn> gia rikse mia prosektikh matia sthn prwth selida, auto pou blepeis einai duo selides h mia dipla sthn allh , 'h mipws blepeis mia selida alla xwrismenh sthn mesh ?
<Guest75257> να σου
<Guest75257> στειλω το στιγμιοτυπο
<Guest75257> που μπορω να το ανεβασω?
<xeirwn> oxi den xreiazetai...apla pes mou se auto pou se rwtisa
<Guest75257> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16268348/%CE%A3%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%B3%CE%BC%CE%B9%CF%8C%CF%84%CF%85%CF%80%CE%BF1.png
<Guest75257> κοιτα εδω
<xeirwn> aaa toso kala :)
<xeirwn> miso lepto...auto to egrafo to eftiakses esu, 'h etsi to parelabes ?
<Guest75257> ολα ετσι τα δειχνει!!!
<xeirwn> nai alla den mou kalipses thn erwtisi.....
<Guest75257> τι?
<xeirwn> esu to eftiakses to egrafo , 'h etsi to parelabes ?
<Guest75257> το συγκεκριμενο το ελαβα
<xeirwn> ammm  bravo
<xeirwn> pes to nteeeeeee
<Guest75257> αυτα που γραφω εγω παλι το ιδιο γινονται\
<xeirwn> ok mou prolabes thn erwtisi....
<xeirwn> auto pio polu exei na kanei me tis ru8miseis pages , 'h me tis ru8miseis sheets( sentonia)....alla den mporw na brw pou tis exei krumenes
<Guest75257> μαλιστα
<xeirwn> anoikse to help tou kai skalize ki esu...ekei psaxnw twra
<Guest75257> τι να ψαχνω?
<xeirwn> gia multiple pages ru8miseis sto sheets
<xeirwn> rikse mia matia edw https://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/Selecting_Sheets
<xeirwn> https://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/Sheet
<Guest75257> δεν καταλαβα τιποτα απολυτως
<xeirwn> h kentrikh o8onh tou libre office , ekei pou blepeis tis selides legetai scheet( sentoni)...kai profanws exei kapou ru8miseis , pou tou les , poses selides na sou emfanizei ana sheet.....katalabes twra ?
<xeirwn> eeeee auto psakse sto help tou, sto duckduckgo , sta forums , sta chat k.l.p.
<junkatown> Microsoft Office :D
<xeirwn> bliaaahhhhh :-P
<xeirwn> Guest75257, lupamai , den kserw na se boi8hsw parapera.......an mporei kapoios allos as sunexisei.
<Guest75257> κριμα
<Guest75257> ευρηκα xeirwn
<xeirwn> ela pes :)
<Guest75257> View > zoom >zoom  > View Layout > Single page
<xeirwn> ftouuu..kai to eixa dei prin , alla to prosperasa.....thx gia to feedback, sugoura 8a boi8hsei ki allous isws sto mellon :)
<Guest75257> nai
<xeirwn> pws to brhkes ?...pws eftases mexri ekei ?
<Guest75257> εψαχνα το view για τί πιστευα πως μαλλον είναι ζητημα εμφανισης και καποια στιγμη το δοκιμασα και αυτο
<Guest75257> αντε γεια
<xeirwn> pou einai autos?...efuge?
<junkatown> ANTE GEIA XAXAXA
<junkatown> :P
<xeirwn> lol
<talos-mintgr> GNU?Windows γιναμε
<xeirwn> hahahaha
<xeirwn> emena mou 8umise kati allo...pou molis teliwseis , plhrwneis kai kateu8eian sthn exodo ;)
<talos-mintgr> Κινηματιγράφο? Θέατρο ?
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<xeirwn> haha kapws etsi talos-mintgr ....panw apo to kafenedaki ths kurias marias sto limani :-)
<xeirwn> kalispera  pc_magas
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ti legate?
<pc_magas> Paides einai kanenas Kyrios Admin dame?
<talos-mintgr> Γνωστης των καλών φαγάδικων βλέπω
<pc_magas> Na ton rwtisw ean 8el;ei ovi8eia me ta sthsimata?
<xeirwn> kapoios mas eixe priksei edw , kai ton boi8agame na lusei kapoio problhma , kai molis to eluse , petaei ena ante geia , kai kapnos
<xeirwn> nai-nai talos-mintgr  , propantos  sta fagadika ;)
<pc_magas> xeirwn, re mipws einai o gnwstos pou leei ante geia!
<xeirwn> kserw ki egw...shmera htan san guest
<pc_magas> Autos o ante geia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG1xEShYKCM
<xeirwn> lol
<talos-mintgr> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
<talos-mintgr> http://www.iflscience.com/technology/google-april-fools-prank-backfires-spectacularly
<xeirwn> hahahahahahaha talos-mintgr ...8a saltare polus kosmos
<xeirwn> empa-ebga ...8a mas pountiaseis sto telos pc_magas
<pc_magas> PAntws eida videaki pou deixnei to 16.04 kai apla TA SPAEI!
<pc_magas> xeirwn, gia kapoio logo to click sto mouse poianei parapanw.
<pc_magas> #mouseissues
<pc_magas> Pisteuw to 16.04 8a einai to kalytero Unity ever!
<xeirwn> telika akoma den exw kanei tpt me to file sharing....
<pc_magas> Anypomonw na er8ei to kalokairi pou 8a exoun ftiaksei kai arketa bugs na to egkatasthsw
<xeirwn> sou to euxomai.....
<pc_magas> xeirwn, file sharing se topiko diktyo?
<xeirwn> nai se topiko
<pc_magas> xeirwn, den exeis valei samba?
<xeirwn> den mpainei
<pc_magas> H exeis 8ematakia me to configuration?
<pc_magas> egw to egkatestisa mia fora kai meta ksexasa pws to egka8istane.
<xeirwn> den kserw...kolaei sta teleutaia bhmata...'h egw mou diafeugei kati...den kserw
<xeirwn> nai prin to apogeuma to diabaza sto forum.....pou to egrafes ( palio sou post)
<pc_magas> xeirwn, egw eida auto http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/ubuntu1404-file-sharing-samba/
<pc_magas> Pisteuw auto to tool einai aplo men alla makran to kalytero gia nwindows sharing.
<xeirwn> nai autos o Jim einai kalos...alla egw 8elw se desktop-laptop sharing , kai ta duo me debian
<pc_magas> xeirwn, logika 8a yparxei to tool kai se debian.
<pc_magas> Eksallou to Ubuntu vasizetyai se auto.
<xeirwn> logika nai...exw entopisei arketa...alla oxi kala
<xeirwn> polu saboura kukloforei sto internet...opws leei kai o talos-mintgr
<pc_magas> xeirwn, to paketo se ubuntu legetai system-config-samba gia to en logo programma pou xrisimopoiw.
<pc_magas> me ena apt-cache search system-config-samba 8a deias ean yparxei sto debian sou.
<pc_magas> kai me sudo apt-get install system-config-samba to egka8istas
<xeirwn> apo ola osa exw diabasei mexri twra , xreiazetai ena install server samba sto desktop kai ena install client samba sto laptop.
<talos-mintgr> Οσο ποιο λιγο το πειράζεις τόσο καλύτερα. Απλά δεξί κλικ share(san guest)
<xeirwn> mexri ekei ola kala...meta sto configuration ...kapou ekei xalaei .
<xeirwn> pou bre talos-mintgr mou to dexi klik ?
<talos-mintgr> Τα πάντα ειναι εγκατεστημένα (τουλάχιστον στο mint) δεν κάνεις κανενα configuration και εισαι εντάξει
<talos-mintgr> Δεξι κλικ->Ιδιοτητες->κοινη χρήσ στο cinnamon
<xeirwn> exw gnome
<talos-mintgr> nautilus-share νομιζω ειναι το πακέτο εκει
<talos-mintgr> εχεις μοιρασμα στις ιδοτητες ?
<xeirwn> miso na dw
<talos-mintgr> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/02/share-a-folder-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<talos-mintgr> Και μην κάνεις το βημα 4
<xeirwn> miso na to koitaksw
<xeirwn> den exw pou8ena share ep[ilogh gmto
<talos-mintgr> apt-get install nautilus-share
<talos-mintgr> και logout/login
<xeirwn> ok...miso epistrefw
<xeirwn> ok egine sto desktop...na kanw to idio kai sto laptop ?
<talos-mintgr> αν θες να μοιράζεις και απο το laptop
<talos-mintgr> alla prin
<xeirwn> nai
<talos-mintgr> smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<pc_magas> xeirwn, sto nautilus pata ctrl+l kai dwse smb://<local_ip_mixanimatos_pou_kanei_share>/<faleklos_pou_kaneis_share>
<pc_magas> Apo to laptop fysika
<talos-mintgr> η πάμε αμέσως στο check απο το laptop κατα τον pc_magas :P
<xeirwn> talos-mintgr,  .....root@Xeirwn-debian:/home/xeirwn# smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<xeirwn> bash: smbclient: command not found
<talos-mintgr> πουφ ubuntu
<talos-mintgr> Δεν πειράζει
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, en se epoiasa
<xeirwn> einai apiastos merikes fores :P
<talos-mintgr> αγάπη μόνο
 * pc_magas shoots koi-koi beam to talos-mintgr
<talos-mintgr> αουτς καίει
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> xeirwn ---> perimenei talos-mintgr , kelaidisei pali...
<talos-mintgr> πουλι τσουρουγλισμενο λεει τσεκατε απο Laptop οπως λεει pc_magas ουγκ
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, kaigesai apo thn agaph mou gia sena !!!
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
<xeirwn> hahahaha...ougk
<xeirwn> pc_magas,  auto to ctrl+l pou eipes to dinw ?
<talos-mintgr> εννοει να γραψεις στην μπαρα διεθυνσδεων στο nautilus
<pc_magas> Anoigeis to nautilus kai patas ctrl+l
<pc_magas> kai grafeis to parapanw sto keimenaki pou 8a sou vgalei panw panw san URL.
<xeirwn> eutuxws pou einai kai o talos-mintgr  edw kai swzei thn katastash ;)...thx talos-mintgr
<xeirwn> niente amigo...no comprento share las moutsos
<xeirwn> exw tentosei podia to laptop
<xeirwn> kala epidi den rwtate, dioti ntrepeste na peite oti den katalabenete mexicanika , 8a sas to metafrasw egw....
<xeirwn> to laptop exei moularwsei kai den kanei kamia kinisi me thn entolh tou pc_magas
<talos-mintgr> apote sto laptop dose
<talos-mintgr> apt-get install smbclient
<talos-mintgr> smbclient -L <IP statheru>
<talos-mintgr> να δούμε αν το σερβίρει
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> connection to 192.168.x.xxx failed  (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<xeirwn> oute kan disko ebgale.....
<talos-mintgr> ok
<talos-mintgr> κανε ενα ping να δούμε αν η IP ειναι η σωστή πρώτα
<xeirwn> ok
<xeirwn> nai einai h swsth   o%packet loss
<talos-mintgr> Τρεχεις firewall ?
<xeirwn> den to gnwrizw
<talos-mintgr>  nmap -v -sT IP
<talos-mintgr> και θα δουμε αν εχεις ανοικτες πόρτες
<xeirwn> se poio apo ta duo ?..desktop  or laptop ?
<talos-mintgr> Laptop
<talos-mintgr> Μαλλον το desktop mplok;arei
<pc_magas> Samba 8elei anoiktes tis 8yres 137,138,139,445
<pc_magas> (Kai den kserw giati prepei na exei toses 8yres anoiktes)
<pc_magas> Toulaxistos egw exw anoiksei autes sto pc gia na paizw samba
<talos-mintgr> Καποιες ειναι η υπηρεσια αντιστοιχησης ονοματων novel<-> IP καθώς και η υπηρεσία browse
<xeirwn> loipon briskei anoiktes 22/11 kai 2049
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις ανοικτό το NFS ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, gia eukolia vale to guft kai anoikse 137,138,139,445
<xeirwn> pws to blepw auto ?
<talos-mintgr> nfs στο 2049 (h κάνω λάθος?)
<xeirwn> 8a se gelasw..den pairnw orko
<talos-mintgr> Αυτό πρέπει να κάνεις και με το γραφικό είναι ποιο εύκολο
<xeirwn> dld ?
<talos-mintgr> pc_magas: ανελαβε μην κατεβάζω να στηνω πακέτα :P
<xeirwn> ela re su, mhn me afhneis .... :(
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, ektelese sudo apt-get gufw
<talos-mintgr> xaxaxa
<pc_magas> apo termatiko na sou dwsw eukolo ergaleiaki gia firewall
<talos-mintgr> real men doit on keyboard (τωρα πλέον και οι χρήστες windows)
<pc_magas> eidallws mporeis kai apo to software center tou distro.
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ola kala?
<xeirwn> oxi..
<xeirwn> perimenw
<pc_magas> Safws tin entoli tin ekteleis sto desktop
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ektelesi sto dekstop sudo apt-get install gufw
<xeirwn> gia poia entolh les ?
<pc_magas> Kai anoigeis to guft
<pc_magas> sudo apt-get install gufw
<xeirwn> kai ti kanei auto ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, einai ena grafiko tool gia na managareis to firewall eukola
<xeirwn> aa ok
<pc_magas> xwris pola polla
<xeirwn> miso
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ean exeis kapoio allo tote xrisimopoihsw to allo
<talos-mintgr> DΔεν ειναι προεγκατεστημένο με το ubuntu ?
<xeirwn> re seis gia debian milame  kai oxi gia ubuntu
<talos-mintgr> ε τοτε βάλε το και ειτε ανοιξε τις πορτες ειτε απενεργοποιησε το firewall
<pc_magas> xeirwn, to egkatestises?
<xeirwn> oxi akoma psaxnw to apper ( exafanistike)
<xeirwn> miso kanw reboot
<xeirwn> exei exafanistei to apper tou debian ( apo ekei pou katebazw ta paketa
<xeirwn> pc_magas,  to egkatestisa, alla den to briskw pou8ena
<pc_magas> sktelese apo to termatiko gksu gufw
<xeirwn> ok anoikse
<xeirwn> oufffffffffffffff
<pc_magas> Pata to + kai sto input pou 8a sou vgalei psakse samba
<pc_magas> kai pata to > belaki
<xeirwn> to + einai gkri anoixto( mh epileksimo)
<pc_magas> xeirwn, isws prepei na kaneis klik sto switch pou einai panw panw na to anoikseis
<xeirwn> ok anoikse
<pc_magas> kanw ta parapanw
<xeirwn> den briskw samba pou8ena, oute mou bgazei lista me apps
<pc_magas> Ok kanw klik stin epomeni kartela
<pc_magas> Pou leei "Απλό"
<xeirwn> ekana
<pc_magas> Sthn fora epelekse Accept, In, udp sta drowdown me tin seira kai vale ta port 137,138
<pc_magas> Omoiws kanew kai gia ta port 139,445 alla anti gia udp 8a epilekseis tcp.
<xeirwn> miso brhka samba sthn prwth kartela
<pc_magas> xeirwn, akoma kalytera
<xeirwn> thn epeleksa, ti kanw meta ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, pros8iki
<pc_magas> Apo oti vlepw sto mhxanima mou exei 2 epiloges samba
<pc_magas> 8a xreiasteis kai tis 2
<xeirwn> mia mou deixnei emena
<pc_magas> vale auto
<pc_magas> vale autin*
<pc_magas> kai des ean syndeetai
<xeirwn> to auto pou to bazeis?...den to blepw
<pc_magas> xeirwn, epilegeis samba kai meta kaneis klik pros8iki.
<pc_magas> Kala ws edw?
<xeirwn> nai
<xeirwn> auta ta ekana
<pc_magas> Emfanise kati sto mpara8yro pou leei Rules h kati tetoio?
<xeirwn> nai gemise kokkina grammata
<pc_magas> Ok
<pc_magas> Pas sto laptop kai sto nautilus patas CTRL+L kai dineis smb://<ip_mixanimatos>/<fakelos>
<talos-mintgr> Ωρα να ξαναδοκιμάσεις απο το Laptop
<xeirwn> ok miso
<talos-mintgr> smbclient -L <IP statheru>
<talos-mintgr>  nmap -v -sT IP_statheru
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, min les polla polla zga zga....
<pc_magas> na katalavei o filtatos xeirwn
<pc_magas> xeraki xeraki.
<xeirwn> 8a sou pw to poihma mou fainetai :-)..hehe
<xeirwn_> Connection to 192.168.x.xxxfailed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<xeirwn> auto sthn entolh tou talos-mintgr
<pc_magas> xeirwn, h nmap tou talos ti sou leei? Mporeis na xrisimopoihseis to http://pastebin.com na valeis to apotelesma tis entolis
<pc_magas> H paromoia site
 * pc_magas 8a elega to pastebin tou community alla einai down
<xeirwn> auto pou sou egrapsa edwse san apotelesma h entolh tou  smbclient -L <IP statheru>
<pc_magas> xeirwn, nai
<pc_magas> sou edwse kai mia deuteri entoli
<talos-mintgr>  nmap -v -sT IP_statheru
<xeirwn> miso na thn riksw ki authn
<pc_magas> xeirwn, apla to apotelesma tis entolis dwstin sto http://pastebin.com
<xeirwn> na mhn sto perasw edw ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, apla sto pastebin 8a exoume mia poio safi eikona
<pc_magas> to kaneis copy paste sto pastebin.com kaneis submit kai dineis to url edw
<pc_magas> Epeidi to response einai polles grammes
<pc_magas> tis entolis
<xeirwn> ok
<xeirwn> prepei na kanw account prwta ekei ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, oxi
<pc_magas> kale
<pc_magas> Apla valei to keimeno kai kane klik sto create paste
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ok file?
<xeirwn> auto to gam***no greate paste den briskw
<xeirwn> 8elei na kanw account apo oti katalabainw , gia na me afhsei na to xrhsimopoihsw
<xeirwn_> You are currently not logged in, this means you can not edit or delete anything you paste. Sign Up or Login
<xeirwn> einai aparaitito auto to pastebin ?
<xeirwn> to account einai dwrean sto pastebin ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, den xreiazetai
<pc_magas> Asto tote asto pastebin.
<pc_magas> valto edw http://paste.debian.net/
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ola kala?
<xeirwn> nai, miso erxetai :)
<xeirwn_> http://paste.debian.net/423267/
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ston kanona prepei na valeis accept sto policy twn 8yrwn
<xeirwn> ston kanona ?
<xeirwn> kanonas=rules ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, nai
<xeirwn> miso na dw pws 8a to brw twra auto
<pc_magas> xeirwn, epilegeis ton kanona kai kaneis klik sto granazaki sto gufw
<xeirwn> ela sou omws pou den exei granazaki emena
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ekei pou exei to + sto plai.
<pc_magas> Ean mou dwseis ena screenshot tou gufw 8a sou pw
<xeirwn> ekei sto + sto plai exei ena aperanto gkri keno :(((((((((
<pc_magas> xeirwn, steile sceenshot
<xeirwn> sto esteila
<xeirwn> perimenei na kaneis accept
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ekana
<xeirwn> sou hr8e ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, oxi
<xeirwn> sto esteila ksana
<pc_magas> to ekana accept
<xeirwn> den kserw to giati alla den deixnei na to proo8ei...ok sto esteila me imagebin
<pc_magas> xeirwn, treske me gksudo tin entoli
<pc_magas> gksudo gufw
<xeirwn> xeirwn@Xeirwn-debian:~$ gksudo gufw
<xeirwn> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<pc_magas> sudo gufw
<pc_magas> dokimase auto
<xeirwn> den kanei tpt
<pc_magas> ti sto kalo
<xeirwn> esu dld nomizeis oti to problhma einai 8ema firewall  apo to desktop ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, nai\]
<pc_magas> ka8ara
<pc_magas> apla den exw idea giati den trexei to gufw
<pc_magas> out eme sudo
<xeirwn> twra den mou anoigei ksana to para8uro to prohgoumeno...exafanistike
<xeirwn> asto pc_magas ..se exw luwsei file ..arxizw kai nio8w enoxes
<pc_magas> xeirwn, tpt
<xeirwn> pantos se upereuxaristw file :)
<xeirwn> mou fainetai oti prepei na kanw install apo thn arxh to debian
<pc_magas> xeirwn, no way
<xeirwn> giati ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, den exei logiki epeidi den paizei ena pragmataki na kaneis reinstall ta panta.
<xeirwn> molis anakalupsa oti exasa apo to menu kai to apper(aplication center)
<pc_magas> Apla menei na anoikseis to firewall
<pc_magas> xeirwn, sudo apt-get install apper.
<xeirwn> nai ok...alla 8a me basanizei to giati xa8ike etsi sto ksafniko
<xeirwn> den to peiraksa auto
<pc_magas> xeirwn, rwta sto #debian (sta agglika)
<xeirwn> hahaha
<xeirwn>  ela to ekana , epanil8e :)
<xeirwn> psaxnw mesa to gufw , kai to blepei egkatestimeno
<xeirwn> na kanw unistall to gufw , kai na to egkatastisw pali ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, oxi
<pc_magas> apla to trexeis
<pc_magas> kai anoigeis ta ports
<xeirwn> twra den mou anoigei
<pc_magas> file exw klatarei now rwta to prob sto #debian isws na se voithisoun.
<xeirwn> ok to katalabainw :)..mhn skas , to ektimw kai to toso polu pou boi8ises mexri twra :)
<xeirwn> se uper euxaristw :)
<xeirwn> pc_magas, hr8e to taxi :)
<pc_magas> xeirwn, bb
<xeirwn> kalh sou nuxta kai se euxaristw....
<xeirwn> kalhnuxta se olous
<pc_magas> xeirwn, kalinyxta
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-02
<kerato> ela pitelpan sta8eropoihsou
<kerato> katse katw apo th mpara
<Tassos> καλησπέρα μάγκες! :) Πως είστε ;
<Tassos> Σκαλίζω εδώ ένα παλιό ( γερό όμως ) μηχάνημα..
<Tassos> του έβαλα ubuntu 14.04 αλλά ενώ από επεξεργαστή κτλπ αν δε κάνω λάθος πάει καλά
<Tassos> μόνο με τα γραφικά ( κλασικά και αναπάντεχα ) έχει πρόβλημα.. κολλάει αρκετά με το Unity
<Tassos> όμως δε του βρίσκω και οδηγούς για γραφικά..( από την προεγκατεστημένη εφαρμογή δε βρίσκει τίποτα )
<Tassos> από τα χαρακτηριστικά του όμως πέρα των άλλων βλέπω και αυτό :
<Tassos> Graphics: AMD Rage XL PCI
<Tassos> πρέπει να είναι πάνω στην μητρική.. . λέτε να βρω κανένα οδηγό για αυτή και να πηγαίνει καλύτερα ;
<kerato> oxi taso
<Tassos> kerato: όχι ε; :/ :(
<Tassos> μη με γειώνεις τώρα..  με την καμία; Γιατί το λες;
<kerato> giati einai arxaia h karta re taso
<kerato> ama htan paidi 8a phgaine lykeio twra
<kerato> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_Rage
<Tassos> χάθηκε η σύνδεση μου..
<Tassos> ( μέχρι το link πρόλαβα ) χαχα είναι τόσο ε;
<Tassos> ούτε αν κατέβαζα τον AMD (fglrx), θα έβρισκε κάτι ;
<talos-mintgr> Δοκίμασε με κάποιο λιγοτερο απαιτητικο γραφικό περιβάλλον
<talos-mintgr> Δεν νομιζω να κάνεις δουλεια με τον fglrx αν τον δεχώταν θα σου το προτεινε
<talos-mintgr> Η καρτα ειναι παλία. Τοσο παλια οσο και το https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShiCv4RZdWU xaxa
<Tassos> χαχαχ
<Tassos> λέτε να κάνω εγκατάταση άλλου γραφικού ; θα πάει καλύτερα ;
<talos-mintgr> Ναι κατι απλο και κοντα στην ηλικία της
<talos-mintgr> lxde, xfce
<Tassos> μμ.. οκ τι προτείνετε ;
<talos-mintgr> εστω Mate
<Tassos> α! λέτε και mate ;
<talos-mintgr> δυσκολουτσικα
<Tassos> ναι και εγω ετσι λεω.. :/ αλλα..
<Tassos> ( συγνώμη επιστέφω σε λίγο )
<Tassos> πειτε μου αν ειναι και θα σας απαντήσω μόλις επιστρέψω
<Tassos> συγνώμη και ευχαριστώ πολυ
<kerato> den yposthrizei o fglrx toso palies kartes
<kerato> oute kata dianoia
<junkatown> Unity kai ta miala sta kagela
<Tassos> Χαίρεται παιδιά..
<Tassos> Λέγαμε πριν για ένα παλιό pc που έπεσε στα χέρια μου ( δυνατό μεν ) αλλά με παλιά κάρτα γραφικών
<Tassos> όπου το Unity δε το πάει πολύ καλά ( AMD Rage XL PCI )
<Tassos> οπότε σκέφτομαι να του βάλω ένα άλλο γραφικό περιβάλλον..
<Tassos> εσείς τι προτείνεται πέρα από lxde , xfce  ;
<junkatown> i3
<Tassos> κάποτε είχα δει ένα wallpaper από ένα που είχε μόνο terminal ανοιχτά.. αλλά δε ξέρω πως το λένε
<Tassos> ( μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος )
<Tassos> junkatown: σε ευχαριστώ, δε το ήξερα καν.. δε νομίζω να το βάλω.. διότι παρά είναι νομίζω..
<Tassos> αλλά ευχαριστώ δε το ήξερα.. ( δε πρέπει να είναι εκείνο που είχα δει )
<junkatown> yparxoun arketa wms
<Tassos> αυτός εδώ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY1ubqXkPcE xfce έχει ;
<Tassos> το arch linux δεν έχει desktop environment έτσι δεν είναι ;
<junkatown> to arch einai dianomi den einai DE
<Tassos> ναι φίλε το γνωρίζω.. αλλά είπα τι φοράει.. ;
<junkatown> ti paei na pei ti foraei? oti tou foreseis
<junkatown> to arch dn einai ubuntu
<junkatown> to arch den eixei default DE
<Tassos> ναι από default δεν έχει desktop environment ;
<junkatown> oxi
<Tassos> αυτό λέω φιλε μου
<Tassos> :)
<junkatown> minimal install einai
<Tassos> ναι από ότι βλέπω
<junkatown> Tassos: autos sto tube exei cinnamon
<junkatown> k einai k paparas
<Tassos> xaxa
<Tassos> ευχαριστώ.. ωραίο φαίνεται το "cinnamon"
<Tassos> είναι ελαφρύ όμως .. ; διότι τι.. οκ δε λέω να βάλω από τα καινούρια και απαιτητικά desktop environments
<junkatown> oxi einai san to unity
<junkatown> thelei 3D accel
<Tassos> διότι οκ με το Unity π.χ. κολλάει πολύ.. αλλά όχι και απίστευτα πολύ όμως..  π.χ. άντεξα για 30 λεπτά να δουλέψω χωρίς να το σπάσω :P
<Tassos> αα!! :/ κρίμα
<Tassos> το "3D accel" συγνώμη , αλλά μπορείς να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ τι είναι ;
<junkatown> 3D acceleration
<junkatown> kanei xrisi tis GPU gia rendering
<junkatown> allios kanei tis CPU me software rendering
<junkatown> kai giafto "kollaei"
<junkatown> gt ektos apo mapa gpu exeis k mapa cpu :P
<Tassos> βασικά να σου πω την αλήθεια φίλε για την Cpu δε νομίζω..
<Tassos> αυτό το pc για να μην σε πολύ τρελαίνω.. δεν είναι ακριβώς pc
<Tassos> είναι server machine με 2 x Intel Xeon @ 3.00GHz (4 Cores)  της εποχής εκείνης
<Tassos> 2 επεξεργαστές.. άστα να πάνε... και εκεί που το βρήκαμε εννοείται κανείς δε το χρησιμοποιούσε
<Tassos> αλλά είναι από το 2005 και είναι κάπως παλιό.. αλλά αυτό κοιτάμε τώρα
<Tassos> πρέπει ίσος να ανασταίνετε ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα..  δε νομίζω να μη γίνεται τίποτα..
<Tassos> με 6 GB Ram ( έστω οκ της εποχής εκείνης DDR :P ) - φανταστείτε πόσο θα έκανε..
<junkatown> vale Lubuntu, Xubuntu i oti allo thes
<Tassos> θα βάλω εν τέλη ubuntu server χωρίς τίποτα από περιβάλλον
<junkatown> HAHAHA
<junkatown> TA PALOMENA PEH
<junkatown> vale annita :P
<Tassos> αρίστε ;
<Tassos> που λες..  εγώ βάζω και χωρίς περιβάλλον αλλά επειδή το "τσεκάρω" και με άλλους
<Tassos> θέλουν να έχουν αν γίνεται με τα δίκια τους κιόλας ένα περιβάλλον γραφικών
<Tassos> οπότε σκέφτομαι το τι να βάλω.. τώρα κατάλαβες φίλε ;
<Tassos> αν του έβαζα "gnome-session-flashback" ?
<junkatown> nai ok
<junkatown> sfera de tha paei
<junkatown> alla tha einai ok
<Tassos> πάλι σφαίρα όχι λες ε; :/
<Tassos> χαχα φφ...
<Tassos>   το Xfce ούτε αυτό θα το πάει πολύ καλά ;
<junkatown> mia xara tha paei
<junkatown> dokimase ta
<Tassos> ε αυτό θα δοκιμάσω.. τότε, δε βλέπω κανένα πιο "όμορφο" από αυτό
<junkatown> no
<robopal> hi
<junkatown> hi
<Tassos> hi
<Tassos> chao μάγκες τα λέμε αργότερα :)
<junkatown> bb
* eliasps changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to:  Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org |Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com |Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf |Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04.3 Trusty Tahr |Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<xeirwn-dedeb> talos-mintgr, ?
<xeirwn-dedeb> talos-mintgr, ..telika den thn glutosa thn epanegkatastash :(
<talos-mintgr> :(
<xeirwn-dedeb> shmera to prwi paw na anoiksw to pc, kai den exei oute internet , oute email, oute kapoia epafh me ton exw kosmo......
<xeirwn-dedeb> eixan adeiasei oi hosts :-(
<talos-mintgr> Ειπαμε να βάλεις ενα ποιρότοιχο, αλλα αφήνουμε και καμια πόρτα λολ
<talos-mintgr> Ετσι μαθαίνεις όμως
<xeirwn-dedeb> mpa den htan auto nomizw
<xeirwn-dedeb> ee nai den lew oxi sthn ma8ish...alla ean htan na to apefeuga sugoura den 8a elega oxi
<xeirwn-dedeb> tespa, prospa8isa na antigrapsw ta stoixeia apo to laptop , kai na ta perasw sto desktop...alla den me afhne, oute san root , oute san user.
<xeirwn-dedeb> to euxaristisa eugenika gia ola...kai tou anoiksa thn porta :)
<xeirwn-dedeb> den me les ?.......uparxei kapoia efarmogh , wste na kanw backup( sto debian), wste sto mellon se paromoio problhma, na mporw na to epanaferw pisw sta default configurations ?
<talos-mintgr> ενα git στο /etc είναι μια συνήθης πρακτική
<xeirwn-dedeb> git,git,git....ti einai git ? :-)
<talos-mintgr> To μέλλον ειναι εργαλέια τυπου Snapper με btrfs αλλά δεν εχουν περάσει σε debian ακόμα
<xeirwn-dedeb> giati exoun perasei se alles distros ?
<talos-mintgr> An o Linus δεν θα είχε μείνει στην ιστορία για το Linux θα είχε μείνει για το git
<talos-mintgr> Γιατι δουλέυει μόνο με btrfs
<xeirwn-dedeb> oute auto me diafotise...... :-)
<xeirwn-dedeb> ti einai git ?
<xeirwn-dedeb> kai ti kanei akribws ?
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι ενα distributed version control system (και κατι τρεχει στα γύφτικα)
<talos-mintgr> Θα σου δείξω όμως σε web τι κάνει
<assurbanipal> e oxi k kati trexei sta guftika re talos!! mageia einai! :D
<xeirwn-dedeb> aa einai kai o assurbanipal  edw ? :-)
<talos-mintgr> Για παραδειγμα το cinnamon στο git ειναι εδω
<assurbanipal> e nai... tsarka..
<talos-mintgr> https://github.com/linuxmint/Cinnamon
<talos-mintgr> Εδω
<talos-mintgr> https://github.com/linuxmint/Cinnamon/blame/master/js/ui/backgroundManager.js
<talos-mintgr> Θα δεις ενα τυχαίο αρχείο που φτιάχνει το cinnamon
<talos-mintgr> Και βλέπεις καθε γραμμή του κώδικα ποιος την έγραψε και γιατι
<talos-mintgr> Και μπορείς να πας στο ιστορικό
<talos-mintgr> https://github.com/linuxmint/Cinnamon/commits/master/js/ui/backgroundManager.js
<talos-mintgr> και να δείς ολλες τις αλλαγες που γινανε σε αυτό το αρχείο απο ποιον και γιατί
<talos-mintgr> Και μπορείς να γυρίσεις πίσω σε οποιαδήποτε χρονική στιγμή
<talos-mintgr> Όμορφο ?
<xeirwn-dedeb> ok , kalo auto...nai omorfo...alla me to backup pou psaxnw egw, pws to sundeeis , prepei ka8e fora na skalizw ton kodika , kai na kanw sugkriseis ?
<talos-mintgr> Οποτε οταν κάνεις μια αλλαγή σε ενα αρχείο περνάς μεσα την αλλαγή καθώς και το γιατί
<talos-mintgr> Και εχεις ενα backup των αλλαγων στις ρυθμίσεις του συστήματος
<talos-mintgr> Δεν ειναι backup (αυτό το κάνεις σε εξωτερικό δίσκο) αλλά ιστορικό και ακύρωση αλλαγών
<xeirwn-dedeb> xmmmm...einai mia apopsi.
<xeirwn-dedeb> egw psaxnw kati pio automatopoihmeno.
<xeirwn-dedeb> opws p.x. ton palio kalo kairo me to norton ghost
<talos-mintgr> Με το snapper μπορείς να κάνεις δουλεία, αλλά δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει και είναι καινούργια κόλπα
<talos-mintgr> Αχ οι χρήστες των Windows. Τα κάνουμε σκατα και απλά γυρνάμε πίσω
<talos-mintgr> Ναι αλλά στα winodws δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις και αλλιώς
<xeirwn-dedeb> oxi den gurname fusika ;)...apla shmeio anaforas htan
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχει αντιστοιχο, με το ghost αλλά δεν ειανι η ορθη οδός
<assurbanipal> me to git exeis olh th dunamh p 8es.. gurnas se opoiodhpote shmeio anaforas 8eleis
<talos-mintgr> Ειτε δεν σκαλίζεις το συστημα και πας by the book ειτε το μαθαίνεις παθαίνωντας και μαθαίνωντας
<xeirwn-dedeb> xmmmm ksereis ti me ebale se skepseis kai rotw ?
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά το git είναι μόνο για ρυθμίσεις το snapper γυρίζει ολλα τον υπολογιστή σε μια προηγούμενη κατάσταση (οπότε πάντα με χωριστό /home)
<xeirwn-dedeb> epsaxna sto net , pws na dior8osw ta xalasmena mou configuration, kai epefta sunexws se kapoious pou edinan kapoies commants kai sto telos egrafes to onoma paketou pou h8eles......allaaaaaaaaa
<xeirwn-dedeb>  ola auta upoti8etai , otan exei akoma prosbash to pc sto net....otan den exei ( opws emena) ti kaneis ?
<talos-mintgr> http://snapper.io/
<talos-mintgr> Γυρνάς πίσω τις ρυθμίσεις με το git
<xeirwn-dedeb> ok 8a to koitaksw...thx
<talos-mintgr> https://try.github.io/levels/1/challenges/1
<xeirwn-dedeb> alla ema8a kai kati akoma ex8es to bradu( polu shmantiko)
<talos-mintgr> Δοκιμασε τα βασικα εδω
<talos-mintgr> https://try.github.io/levels/1/challenges/1
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά υπάρχουν απειροι άλλοι οδηγοί για το Git
<xeirwn-dedeb> den 8eloume pollous...enan kai kalo 8eloume ;)
<xeirwn-dedeb> grafei endiaferonta ekei mesa sto snapper......einai to idio pou pername kapote screenshots ?
<talos-mintgr> καμια σχεση
<talos-mintgr> shutter ηταν αυτό
<xeirwn-dedeb> aaaa nai..
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά α) θέλει btrfs β) καμια διανιμή βασισμένησ ε deb δεν το υποστηρίζει επιημα και δεν ξέρω πόσο καλά θα δουλέψει σε αυτές
<xeirwn-dedeb> ma kala den to dokimazw etsi...apla einai kala na to gnwrizoume omws ;)
<talos-mintgr> Το snapper δεν κάνει και πολλά παο μόνο του, όλλα τα κάνει το Btrfs βασικά
<talos-mintgr> Μπορείς να στησεις ενα συστημα σε Btrfs (με χωρίστο /home για πανε ενδεχώμενο) και να τραβάς μια φωτογραφία του συστηματος κάθε φορά που αναβαθμίζεις ενα πακέτο ή κάνεις μια αλλαγή
<xeirwn-dedeb> eee nai , alla thn epistrofh se prohgoumenh katastash , thn kaneis manual, 'h thn kanei to snapper ?
<talos-mintgr> Και επειδή την δουλεία την κάνει το συστημα αρχείων αυτό θα δεσμέυσει τον ελάχιστο δυνατό χώρο στο σίκο
<talos-mintgr> Την κάνεις manual μεσω του snapper.Του λές γυρνα τα αρχεία του συστήματος όπως ήταν την πέμπτη
<xeirwn-dedeb> kanoniko image dld ?
<talos-mintgr> Μπορείς να του πεις σε ενα cron job να κρατάει αντιγραφό κάθε μέρα
<talos-mintgr> Οχι, ενα image ειναι ενα εξωτερικό αρχείο που το κρατάς αλού και θέλει τόσο χώρο όσο ο δίσκος
<xeirwn-dedeb> akougetai polu endiaferon (gia emena)...den kserw ti lene oi alloi.
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι σαν ενα git αλλά πάνω στο συστημα των αρχείων σε επιπεδο λειτουργικού
<talos-mintgr> Το snapper ειναι απλά ενα γραφικό περιβάλλον πανω απο το συστημα αρχείων
<xeirwn-dedeb> katalaba...gia emas tous neossous, einai oti prepei.
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα θέλει ενα συστημα αρχείων κατάλληλο και το ZFS εχει προβλήματα αδειοδότησης και το btrfs ειναι ακομα πειραματικό
<talos-mintgr> Σε 1-3 χρόνια θα είναι ο εξορισμού τρόπος χρήσης και διαχείρησης πιστεύω
<xeirwn-dedeb> ena mexri tote den exei ksefutrwsei kati allo
<talos-mintgr> το systemd θέλει να κάνει αυτα τα κόλπα επέίσης
<talos-mintgr> Οχι που θα αφηνε κάτι σε κάποιο άλλο ρπογραμμμα
<talos-mintgr> χαχαχαχα
<xeirwn-dedeb> hahaha
<assurbanipal> one ring to rule them all , talos...
<talos-mintgr> http://blog.fpmurphy.com/2013/09/systemd-snapshots.html
<talos-mintgr> Επίσης με το LVM μπορείς να κάνεισ snapshoots αλλά δεν ειναι τοσο σέξυ
<talos-mintgr> χρόνια τωρα
<xeirwn-dedeb> hahaha...nai den exei zartieres... :-P
<talos-mintgr> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Create_root_filesystem_snapshots_with_LVM
<xeirwn-dedeb> ante pali...douleia den eixame, kai douleia brikame ...
<talos-mintgr> Αυτα ειναι κολπα ζόρικα που κάνουν στην ινδία
<talos-mintgr> Αν θες μαθε τα βασικα του git
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι μια χρήσιμη γνωση και για άλλες δουλείες
<xeirwn-dedeb> ok
<talos-mintgr> πχ σε κείμενα που γράφεις
<talos-mintgr> ειναι ελευθερία να μπορείς να σβήσεις κάτι ξέρωντας πως δεν έχει χάσει ενα κόμμα
<xeirwn-dedeb> basika sugouria sou dinei , gia ta peiramata sou....
<xeirwn-dedeb> etsi opws to periegrapses ...etsi katalaba
<xeirwn-dedeb> thx pantos gia oles autes tis plirofories :)
<xeirwn-dedeb> magkes...hr8e to taxi .
<xeirwn-dedeb> kalh sas nuxta .....thx talos-mintgr  :-)
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρες, αν είναι κανείς τέτοια ώρα ξύπνιος :)
<talos-mintgr> kalispera
<a40ntistos> γεια σου talos-mintgr όλα καλα;
<junkatown> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-03
<robopal> γεια
<junkatown> hi
<ro1> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2017-03-27
<eiosifidis> Σπερεζ
<talos-mintgr> ping NickTux
#ubuntu-gr 2017-04-02
<coolman> hi
<coolman> einai kaneis edw?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-03-31
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ παιδιά! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-01
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά καλό μήνα! :)
<Tas-sos> Ρε παιδιά, να ανοίξουμε μια συζήτηση περί ιδιοκτησίας λογισμικου;
<Tas-sos> Είναι τώρα ένας τυπάς - ένα ελληνάρας όπου κάποια παιδιά του έκανα σχεόν ολόκληρο διαχειριστηκό σύστημα σχεδόν
<Tas-sos> και τώρα τους βγαίνει και τους λέει πως αν θέλουν ξέρει και μερικούς ακόμη που θα το ήθελαν, αλλά να το δώσουν ποσοστό από την κάθε δουλειά
<Tas-sos> θα τρελαθούμε δηλαδή
<Tas-sos> του έκανα σχεδον ολόκληρο πληφοροιακό σύστημα ( και για ψωρο λεφτά έτσι - και ακόμη τους χρωστάει μερικά )
<Tas-sos> και γύρισε και τους είπε το λαμόγιο αυτό το πράγμα
#ubuntu-gr 2019-03-26
<opk_> kalhspera
<opk_> na rotiso...
<opk_> to proto boot meta thn egkatastash einai sinithismeno ka kanei pano apo mia ora?
<opk_> einai kollimeno sthn arxiki othonh leei ubuntu kai apo kato h telitses anabosbinoun kanonika
<iosifidis[m]> Όχι. Κάπου κόλλησε. Πάτησε το esc να δεις που βρίσκεται...
<opk_> esc tipota
<opk_> ekana egkatastash dual boot me win 10
<opk_> kano thn epanakinish kai einai akoma kolhmeno sthn proth othoni
<opk_> an to kleiso apo to koumpi tou laptop?
<iosifidis[m]> Γράψε αναλυτικά βασικά τι έχεις κάνει για να βγει νόημα. Φεύγω από το σπίτι και θα γυρίσω το βραδάκι να δω.
<opk_> ti na sou po... ena netbook einai. hp probook 4gb ram 500 skliro intel i5. eixe egkatestimena win 10 ekana egkatastash apo dvd. h alitheia xtes eixa piraksei ligo to bios epidi gia kapion logo den ebriske to flashaki alla apo oti diabasa htan thema tou montelou tou laptop. den nomizo oti exei kapia sxesh shmera egrapsa to iso se dvd telos panton ola kala. ta bhmata sthn egkatastash as poume douleuoun kanonika dialego ellinika athina
<opk_> telionei h egkatastash mou zitaei na bgalo to dvd mexri ekei ola kala. kanei thn epanakinhsh
<opk_> e kai apo tis 3 peripou einai akoma sthn katastash pou eipa parapano
<opk_> ubuntu
<opk_> kai apo kato telitses pou anabosbinoun sthn seira
<opk_> ekana mi anazitisi sto forum den brisko kati
<opk_> paidia akuro
<opk_> to esbhsa apo to koumpi
<opk_> ta windows bootaroon kanonika
<opk_> to ubuntu enoon kolhmena sto loading screen
<opk_> menoun*
<opk_> opote ksanakano egkatastash h an mpo apo to advance setings mporo na kano kati?
<opk_> ntaksi ola kala
<opk_> eyxaristo
<neos> kalhspera paidia
<neos> molis egkatestisa ubuntu 18.10 kai anarotiomoun an mporeite na me bohthisete me kapia pragmata pou diskoleyomai
<neos> prospatho na ekgatestiso kapia themata sigkekrimena to numix
<neos> kai akoloutho ton odigo
<neos> https://www.ubuntupit.com/install-numix-circle-icon-theme-ubuntu-linux-mint-fedora-desktop-environment/
<neos> den mporo omos na bro to thema sto unity tweak
<neos> prospatho na egkatastiso to unity control center
<neos> kai manual kai apo to termatiko
<neos> kai perno aythn thn apanthsh
<jemadux> καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2019-03-29
<korilos> Hello!
<korilos> Αυτή είναι η μόνη κοινότητα foss στην ελλάδα?
<diamond_gr> korilos: όχι. έχει πολλές.
<diamond_gr> πού έψαξες;
<korilos> στο web! δεν ξέρω που να ψάξω
<korilos> μιλάω με την κοινότητα του solus και στο mastadon γενικά, αλλά τιποτα από ελλάδα
<korilos> 'εχεις καμιά πρόταση?
#ubuntu-gr 2020-03-28
<ioakim_gr_> kspios apo ellada?
#ubuntu-gr 2020-03-29
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! Σας χαιρετώ έπειτα από αρκετό καιρό! :)
<ioakim_gr_> eine kapios mesa?
<Tas-sos> :q
